# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Bro's Inner journey...have a peek

## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## The Cusp

Wow, that was one massive dream dump!  Does this mean you're starting to keep a DJ online now?

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

hey man nice to see you got a DJ up and running.

I have not read all your dreams it may take a while lol but what I have read so far has been great some really funny dreams there I loved the dont try to impress girls dream  ::bowdown::  lol that was great!

Im gonna have fun reading your dreams man  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Hi mark,

thanks mate, I appreciate your attempting to read some. That dream was rather embarrasing  :Sad: ...Indeed, don't even try to read them all, I know its a ridiculous amount...Some of the lucids changed my life though..those are worth it..

Again, thanks, Now I notice you have a linky in your signature, so i'll have a read of yours as well.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

sounds mad mate! 

I have had a few of those types of injustice dreams latley not good wonder what it means

----------


## The Cusp

> *Deceptive beauty*
> 
> (This is a bit rough, as I'm trying to recall as I go along...peicing it together and hoping for the next bit) -I dreamed I was looking at, or was at, quaint little houses on some lush countryside that had something to do with the European genocide in WW2...it was deceptive as all looked fine and good but those who were...looking with me? and I knew that something most terrible had occured even there.



I seem to recall a few other Nazi dreams when I was going through your dreams yesterday (Of course I can't find them now, so i could be wrong).

Any idea where those are coming from?

----------


## bro

Thanks for asking Cusp, you get my mind a-thinking

I have some family who narrowly escaped Hitler's killing frenzy and the key thing I think is that I took a trip to Poland (an eerily beautiful country) around 2 years back...and visisted the death camps, quite touching to me. Perhaps the gorgeous scenery of those former death camps has stuck with me....or natures symbolism that even the worst things are covered with time...

----------


## Moonbeam

> **<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 /><st1:date month="2" day="26" year="2007">*2/26/07*</st1:date>* Mon<?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:p></o:p>*
> *<o:p></o:p>*
> *<o:p></o:p>*
> *<o:p></o:p>*
> *<o:p></o:p>*
> <o:p></o:p>
> *<o:p></o:p>*
> <o:p></o:p>
> *<o:p></o:p>*
> ...





 ::lol::  I've been working out, could you tell?





> <o:p></o:p>
> <o:p></o:p>
> *George Bush is in my house** <o:p></o:p>*



 ::shock::  What a nightmare!

It's funny to read someone's journal all at once, and see how things change over time, and something will show up for a while (like Costa Rica dreams), then disappear and something else will come up.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## AURON

Hey man...next time you're lucid, just let go...don't worry about the length or anything.  Just enjoy the ride.  I've been doing that for a while now and I've noticed that they're still the same length or longer than when I was worried about waking up, but I have more time to enjoy the dream itself...I hope you see what I'm trying to get at.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

hey nice one on the lucid mate ::bowdown:: 

I like how you could see through the walls into the sky thats very cool

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Moonbeam

> EDIT: I'm getting these little bits of dream...constantly shooting bak into my head but it's nearly impossible to just grab them



I know how you feel.  Don't give up.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

yeah mate your right stress certainly does not help at all. I reckon its the worst thing for destroying recall

----------


## Oneironaught

Bro, I'm glad you got your journal online. I've started reading but it'll take a little while to get through it all. But I will catch up and keep up very soon.

I notice it's peppered with blue segments  ::D:  I can't wait to read it all. Keep up the good work.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

::shock::  damn. that is a lot.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## The Cusp

> I have some family who narrowly escaped Hitler's killing frenzy and the key thing I think is that I took a trip to Poland (an eerily beautiful country) around 2 years back...and visisted the death camps, quite touching to me. Perhaps the gorgeous scenery of those former death camps has stuck with me....or natures symbolism that even the worst things are covered with time...



That would certainly explain it.





> she commented on the size of my wang (yes, wang)...I don't recall if it was a good or bad comment, but I do not recall feeling ashamed, so that's good.



What's that saying? "Any publicity is good publicity", or something like that.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## JoannaGreenleaf

[QUOTE=bro;584445]*Twin Houses<o:p></o:p>*

-I dreamed I was in a "simplified version" of our house and my family friend's house...they both appeared to be elegant mansions and looked similar though everything seemed to be reversed...<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>


This reminds me of "Through the Looking Glass" by Lewis Carroll...

Bro, there's an amazing amount of reading material here, I've seen part of it now, and will surely return to read more. Fascinating.

PS The genocide dream... any idea in which part of Africa it was? The trampled people ring an uncomfortably loud bell with me...

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

Thanks Joanna for visiting. It is a whole lot but I like being able to look over all of my progress  :smiley: . I appreciate your support. I'm a bit frustrated as I "remember" other dreams...as I stated before but just find them so elusive..eh, maybe i'm spoiled  ::evil::

----------


## suttsman

Damn, dude, you got some good dreams in here! I'll definently be reading more of these! Keep it up!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

hey man 

just wanted to say that I have not abandoned your journal, i have been very busy latley so I will comment on your dreams when I get a chance but the titles look very intresting so im looking forward to it  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> I then found myself in a spiral staircase which I somehow knew was in the center of my house(there are no spiral staircases in my house, IRL)..I knew that these stairs went forever in both directions.



Hints of sacred geometry there! Mine are all self induced, but other people seem to dream about it without realizing.

----------


## bro

Sacred geometry? Not sure I follow...you mean symbolic shapes/platonic solids or something of the sort? (sorry if I'm way off). I do see meaning from that dream though...

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Burned up

Hi Bro

Haven't looked here for a while.  Some interesting imagery (liked the underpass - kinda like one of my dreams).  Hoping your sleeping improves.

----------


## bro

Ah Burned up! Thanks for saying hi..It makes me happy to see your efforts to read DJ's on the forum and to provide insight...occassionally you really do find one that you can relate to  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> Ah Burned up! Thanks for saying hi..It makes me happy to see your efforts to read DJ's on the forum and to provide insight...occassionally you really do find one that you can relate to



I like to think so.  It doesn't bother me if my interpretation is wide of the mark, though.

You have some good dream notes here, Bro.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Caradon

Cool, exciting action packed dream! sounded like fun, even if a little scary at times. The motorcycle on the guys lap made me laugh too.

Interesting how you had no recall at night. But remembered such I long dream in a nap. For me, it's the other way around. I have a lot harder time remembering dreams in my naps. Probably because I'm more tired before I nap.

----------


## bro

Heh..thanks.

Yeah..it was rather frightening but I enjoy those long, drawn-out dreams that feel very adventurous...In fact I crave them...Maybe I just need more sleep :p

The motorcycle on the lap was a bit ridiculous...tossing it in like a backpack. :tongue2:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

wow man nice one on the lucids! That kitty one is fairly funny  :smiley:  I get lost in the beauty of the scenery sometimes to, intact that is one of my fav things About dreams.

Man that second one sounds scary as hell! I have never felt anything like that with sp or anything, I'm impressed you managed to ride out I don't think I could have  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Thanks Mark!

Yeah, I used to think people were not being truthful when talking about just how scary SP can be until I felt it myself and woke, terrified :p. You get accostomed to it though and can actually enjoy the sensations...kind of like a wild ride.

You're right...there is alot of beauty to be appreciated in dreams...and I can hardly get over it...there's so much to take in. I enjoy stable LD's not only for having "powers" (though I haven't had that many) but more for the freedom to explore this infinite world within my head...it really is breathtaking.

----------


## ninja9578

Are you injured in real life?  You were incapasitated in both lucid dreams, that's weird.  Kitty is funny  :smiley:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Controlling a woman? simple! In an LD!*
> 
> *Hotel Room SP (?) hauntings*



Congrats on the lucids.  That second one sounded pretty scary.  I'd almost welcome some SP, maybe not quite that scary --I hardly ever experience it.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## raklet

Pheww, you are a prolific dreamer / writer.  Great journal!  I look forward to getting acquainted with it.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, wow, interesting experience! Iv'e never really experienced sp before either. Aside from some violent twitches now and then. 

good job with it though!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Haha, poor Kitty. You're a mean mean man.  :tongue2: 
I've had those in dream sleep paralysis type scenarios too. Annoying knowing your dreaming but can't do a damned thing, especially when theres a threat lurking about. 
Next time will yourself out of it and kick some shadow figure ass.  :Boxing: I hate those guys.

Hope your foot heals up soon.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Sara

Dammit, posted a long reply and accidentally hit 'backspace' so I lost it  :Sad: 

Congrats on the last lucid, sounds like a fun experience :-)

And I love to read experiences on SP too, it seems to be different for everybody, with only some similarities.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## raklet

> It seems like its all or nothing with me..no middle ground...epic dream tales and lucids or 0 recall ...I'm going to try to fix my sleeping and hope for the best again...I've got a taste of fantastic lucids...can't give up[/I][/COLOR]



Hang in there.  I seem to have much the same problem.  Great long dreams or nothing.  My other big problem is having any long meaningful lucids.  I'm still working on that.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

both you and raklet need not worry, both your recall is very good and I reckon the long lasting lucids will come soon  :smiley: 

bro I totally get that problem with the sleep schedule, I find its hard to recall and get lucid on work nights

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Sara

> Self-motivational peptalk
> _
> Bah! last night I only got around 4-5 hours of sleepas I went to bed ridiculously late and woke up rather uptight for an appt. this morning...I didn't even attempt to recall.
> 
> I think I'm going to stop sleeping late and try to wake earlier...perhaps making a WBTB part ofmy schedule...you may have seen I've had lucid successes in naps...I think with a steady, consistent sleep schedule..a kind of routine and determination, combined with WBTB's and making a consistent effort to recll before the lucid attempt/WBTB, I may have more luck in all areas...
> 
> It seems like its all or nothing with me..no middle ground...epic dream tales and lucids or 0 recall ...I'm going to try to fix my sleeping and hope for the best again...I've got a taste of fantastic lucids...can't give up_



Why don't you try some regular napping during the day?
With 4-5 hours of sleep during the night, you could try to have 2 naps (20-30 mins) somewhere early in the afternoon and an hour after dinner or so...

I'm currently adapting to a polyphasic sleeping schedule like that and have had most of my LD's during the naps. And the good thing is: you sleep multiple times in 1 day, so more chances per day to become lucid  ::dreaming:: 

Well, don't know if napping would fit into your schedule, all I can say is I really like it  ::content:: 

And I've also noticed that when I hope for something and write it down, there's more chance it's going to happen  :Good idea:

----------


## b12

> I've got a taste of fantastic lucids...can't give up[/I][/COLOR]



I know EXACTLY how you feel!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bushidogrl

In looking at ur "Pee or not pee" post, just wanted to say that when ever i have those types of dreams I usually have to pee!! lol. Yeah, it's really weird tho b/c i feel like if i let myself pee in my dreams.. I'll pee in the bed while I'm sleeping....sounds weird huh? No don't get me wrong here I'm not a bed-pee'r, not even as a lil 1, but i think it's my bodies way of sayin' ..."wake the h3ll up & pee already". -.-

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey....just checking to see if my pep-talk worked.  (Me either  :Sad: )

Tonight, then!  :boogie:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

> _<o:p></o:p>__<o:p></o:p>_
> _*Ive gotta thank Moonbeam and Mark and Sara and many others for encouragement__.<o:p></o:p>_



Hey dont worry about it mate! thats what we are here for  :smiley:  
_<o:p></o:p>_




> *Pickle can get me quite pissy*_.<o:p></o:p>_



_<o:p></o:p>_
_<o:p> </o:p>_ha ha seems both you and raklet are having issues with dogs lol<o:p></o:p>
  <o:p> </o:p>




> *Happenings in a ski lounge*



  <o:p> </o:p>
lol I did not see the mouth full of tooth paste coming  ::lol:: 

I get shit of my brother to in dreams lol, I laughed at the officer bit....nice one *<o:p></o:p>*
  <o:p> </o:p>




> *No, I must SCUBA dive out of this room*



  <o:p> </o:p>
a dream within a dream? cool I have never done that before...does it affect your recall at all, like is the dreamed dream hard to remember....if you get what I mean? <o:p></o:p>
  <o:p> </o:p>




> *A kid with Downs..suicide*



  <o:p> </o:p>
I shouldnt laugh at that but its really really funny lol  ::lol:: 
  <o:p> </o:p><o:p></o:p><o:p></o:p>
  <o:p> </o:p>




> *Dreamviews is a place!* *J (Featuring Clairity)*



  <o:p> </o:p>
ha ha love it, clarity having a go at the newbies  ::lol::  I really like the scenery in this a grassy stadium sounds very nice

<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>You have great recall! so many dreams I wish I could recall so many  ::bowdown:: 
_<o:p> </o:p>_

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, lots of recall. I like the mask idea.

I really liked you DV video game dream. Those kind of dreams are always so cool.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## raklet

> My dog, Pickle was in there with me and she was constantly tearing papers



I wish my dog only showed up in my dreams.  Then I could kick his butt while I am sleeping and not have my dreams interrupted!  :Dead Horse:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Scarred_for_life

W00t for videogames! You could make a DV stadium in Secondlife so people could get flamed IR2L

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Burned up

Lots of dreams and lots of data.  Funny how the porno dream ended with food.

3 dreams featuring cars - which I tend to connect with freedom.  Perhaps if it's the same for you the lightening rod was your way of stopping something otherwise uncontrollable and unpredictable taking away your freedom?

P.S. It won't work unless you ground the car  ::nono::

----------


## mark

jesus man your recall really is great! thats so many you remembered  :smiley: 

ha porn dreams lol I know that one  ::roll:: 

that dream about S sounds like it may have been quite intense, I hope everything will be good between you's I know it sucks when there are disputes between friends.

That ultimatum dream is sad, I had one once (atleast I think) about rent and getting thrown out but I am not sure if it was a dream or not  ::?:  but I hope things get better for you at home

----------


## The Cusp

Somebody wants a car for Christmas!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## Caradon

The sick killer dream was pretty fascinating! And your description of it was very visual. I like the way you write.

It does look like your doing quite well with recall now.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

> Hehe..thanks Mark..we all have off and on days..Mark, i'd like to see a porn dream in your journal..don't censor!  (I woosed out of a few of mine that were just so..awful) ..but you, marky! do share!



ha ha as you request here a a couple of links lol, they are from a while back so they are kind of censored 

Pool side one
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...6&postcount=53

lol you will know the one
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...5&postcount=77

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=185

they are not as detailed as my newer dream though





> Thanks for your understanding...it's been rather turbulent..working on creating my own life but I got set back due to so very many things and it's agonizingly slow to recover ..and "S"..yeah, thanks for the support.. I tried contacting him...no luck..I guess we all have to look out for ourselves.



hey man any time you need to talk just drop me a pm, after all you have given me some great advice and you have been especially helpful with my issues. 

lol them dreams are great....looks like i have a rival in these sorts of dreams ha ha  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## mark

haha I dream about it all the time, its strange though its not that im any kind of perv its just I dream about sex alot when im lonely its almost like im craving the intimacy or something. 

yeah your dream sounded cool lol  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

These are such amazing dreams. I haven't had time yet to read them all, but I will. I'm so happy that finally I can read them.  ::D: 

By the way, if you don't mind me asking...

What the hell happened to you on that trip in Costa Rica?


Anyway, great to see this up. Don't answer my question if it's personal. You have amazing recall. C yah.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Oh my god. I've never heard quite such a bad experience. That's terrible! That's really, really, terrible. Social psychology has _such_ a lot to answer for.

----------


## mark

man that is terrible! no one ever deserves that treatment! 

I totally understand how it was having been through much the same thing, although at least I could escape when I slept. 

These experiences have one of 2 effects on people, you either become one of them (which unfortunately is the majority) or like you, you become better, stronger and nice, caring and understanding (which are brilliant traits very few people posses) and its people like you who will make a difference to people. I for one am glad to have spoken with you....having been around for a few months I have seen the effect you have had on people which is brilliant  :smiley:  people like them are the very meaning of scum.

I am so very sorry you had to go through that, it really gets to me so much. I hope you are able to get over it, I for one know how very difficult that is

----------


## Forynia

That's rough, bro.  I can't believe that happened, its like surreal, except I know all too well how stupidly wicked and hurtful people can be.

I think its a good thing that it repeats in your dreams.  Even if the dreams are bad ones, its your minds way of digging through crappy feelings and memories.  I had a terrible experience with some girls when I joined the Cheerleading Squad in Middle School, where one girl whom I had befriended in 6th grade on the track team now hated my guts because she had 'climbed the social ladder' and she would get the whole team to beat up on me with their stupid itchy pom poms when the teacher left.  The teacher never believed me, either, and I eventually quit.  

It wasn't anywhere near what you went through, but I mention it because It sat inside me festering for months.  I had wanted to join the "Pom Squad" because I wanted to meet new people and do something outside of my usual circle of acquantances, and because it sounded like fun.  When that happened that girl did nothing but ruin the great positive feelings I was putting into my life at the time and it ended up affecting more than Pom Squad.  I remember I kept dreaming about the time there, and some dreams were like nightmares and other were great, but after all that time I was able to put it aside as her stupidity and move on.  I'm sure all those dreams helped me sort through those feelings.

So, again, nothing like the level of your Costa Rican experience.  But now everytime I see a RL problem cropping up in my dreams I tend to be happy about it, because they do more towards changing my feelings on the problem and reaching a solution than considerable RL effort on my part.  Even nightmarish dreams about RL problems that make me wake up full of adrenaline and a little fear also make me feel a little better because I know that I'm not just conciously working through it, I'm subconciously doing so too.  Things usually pass away faster when my subconcious is involved, and I don't end up so bitter about it than I might have been.  

-_- which I think is what really bothers me about moments "When Stupid People Attack:" they tend to change my own behavior for the worst as a result.

So, to summarize: Maybe its good you dream about the event still. *nods*  Its like your brain passing all the crap they gave you out of your system so you can go on to being your non-crappy self.

----------


## Burned up

That sounded much worse than a nightmare.  And much longer obviously.  To have to survive with so much threat and ridicule about is beyond anyone's call.  And to have no-one to turn to!

I suspect you want to tell all but who can you trust?  Sure it's made you tougher, and that's what toughness is for.  But you sound like the kind of guy who has quite different qualities - thoughtfulness, care and enthusiasm.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Oneironaught

You've got a lot of entertaining dreams in here. I notice you generally recall a fairly large number of dreams in a night. That's better than I've been doing for awhile now. Whenever I let my daily paper journal start to lapse I lose a lot of the different dreams each night.





> I fell into the stream of sewage and worried that I'd get infected. My dad then walked in and said, "Isn't it the perfect time for a swim?"




I'm only about 1/4 way through the first page (40 posts per page) but that comment from one of your earlier ones is pretty funny.

*




			
				Red Laser Lucid
			
		


*



> -*I dreamed that I was going to cut through the back door of my house to get to school. (the grounds are located right behind some trees in my backyard). I was telling myself “you’ve gotta eat more to get big and strong” as this was on my mind. As I approached the back door, through the family room, a bright red light flashed right in my eye, blinding me for a few seconds.* What happened next was a few short seconds of lucidity. I looked around again, at a dim dream environment, fading by the second…I tried to get my bearings but woke almost immediately, to my dismay. *Length=5-10 seconds.*





Was that your remdreamer kicking in?


Keep it up. You recall a good number of dreams. We just need to help you figure out how to lengthen your lucid time. But hey, you certainly aren't doing bad.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Burned up

> Burned up! Thanks for your brilliance again, and your thoughtfullness and understanding..and compliments.. It was a nightmare...the base definition of one and I was trapped..harm was actually occuring. I haven't trusted many with this, but I decided not to keep holding it in...better to discuss with trustworthy, open-minded, kind people. In fact..I think the experience allows me to put myself in other's shoes..Perhaps it would suit me to help others in some way..I don't know.



Holding it in - yes after what you've been through it's been the safest bet.

The "wounded healer" narrative is one that brings a lot of people into a helping relationship - certainly in the counselling world anyway.  But those who do that are encouraged not to use helping as a way of distracting them from working on their own inner healing - i.e. helping comes from valuing the other and from wanting to work in a relationship not from a "righting the wrong" attitude which is based on anger.  Your adjectives above: trustworthy, open-minded, kind are a great place to start  :smiley: 

Meantime, keep up the interesting dream work.   ::goodjob::

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

Hey bro,

Just catching up on your dream journal.  What a horrible experience in Costa Rica.  It makes me angry just reading about it.  I'd like to get my hands on those punks and give them a country style farm boy ass whooping.  ::D:   I can relate to your story.  It is how I was treated and felt through some of my early school years.  In my ninth grade year, a new kid moved into school and instantly became the most popular kid around.  For whatever reason (still unknown to me) he decided to make me his best friend.  It didn't make me popular like he was, but at least people left me alone after that.

I guess the moral is to keep your head up.  You have a lot of life left to live and all will turn out well in the end!  I'm rooting for you.  BTW, don't PM mark, the rest of us will feel left out.  :wink2:   I'm sure we would all love to offer you encouragement and support.  So, if you have laundry that needs airing - just air it!   ::hug:: 

Si necesitas practica hablando espanol, puedes hablar conmigo en cualquier momento.  Siempre estoy buscando oportunidad escribir lo.  Lo hablo diario, pero casi no lo escribo y por lo tanto no esta muy bien my ortografia.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

> You've inspired me to hop back on the Spanish train..I'm glad to hear you're into it as well!



Goody!!  It is so useful.  I have a single full time employee and he only speaks Spanish, so I converse with him all day long.  There are days I end up speaking more Spanish than English.  My Spanish needs a lot of help though. I mix my tenses up frequently, don't know enough tenses (only present, past, and subjunctive), constantly get "el" and "la" wrong, and many more things.... Oh well, at least my vocabulary is large enough that we understand each other just fine (even if I sound like a redneck latino....lol, is there even such a thing?)

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have a nightmarish feeling, knowing that there are faces looking at me in theis faint dreamscape and creatures ready to pounce...I try to think of a task but for some reason only _Moonbeam_ comes to mind...





Good start at a WILD, bro!  I'm not sure I like how you creatures ready to pounce on you reminds you of me...but hey, any way I can be of service!  ::D: 
You were probably trying to think of my sig, because you knew the tasks were listed there.

Actually you made a brief appearance in one of my dreams last night too!  :boogie: I ran out of time this morning, but I'll write it up tonight (it's pretty short.)






> _...I hope to be able to take control of this!_







> _*I'm going to try napping perhaps more now or tommorow...Now I know napping increases my chances of an LD...I know I can overcome this If I can just figure out what it is_



I think you are making really good progress.  I can't give advice on WILDing because I am no good at it.  :Sad:  You are much further along with that than me.

Good luck!  That's exciting; it would be so cool to be good at WILDing.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Moonbeam

> Some of yours seem to last a lengthy amount of time...Mine are perhaps 3-4 minutes at best ..



As with control, I think practice is the key for that.  And good recall; sometimes my lucids are long but I forget a lot of them.  Sometimes I get lucky and wake up remembering everything.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## i_speel_good

> I try to think of a task but for some reason only _Moonbeam_ comes to mind...



That's natural, who else could you dream other than one of the most kickin' rad, always helping and encouraging members of DV?(I still remember when I said on my old DJ that I had a chance for a deild, but my hand was hanging and I fell - Oh, I still remember that... wait LAUGHER!?)





> "Half-life 2"



Forest = Half-Life 2 Episode Two

----------


## mark

> _
> 
> Trapped in "the void"...SP/Lucid_



hmmm interesting! sounds mad! have you ever read necroscope? it sounds like one of the concepts from that called the mobius continuum





> *Nightmarish forest clearing Lucid(?)*





ah man that sounds nasty like! shame it wasnt an enjoyable lucid  ::?: 






> *Backyard Face distortion...lucid*





 ::?:  man you didnt have a very good night last night, I can imagine that face being very very scary

I was gonna say nice one on the lucids but I dunno cos they didnt sound fun

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Caradon

I just checked out those Lucids sounds Like your wilds, always get scary.
I've never had anyhting like that happen. I hope you can overcome that part of it.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## i_speel_good

> "I love you all, I'm sorry"



 ::chuckle:: 

HahaHOHHOHOHAHAHA

*sniff*
sorry

---
BTW, That Nightmare forest doesn't look any nightmary, but if you say it, you must know something xD

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## i_speel_good

Ey, don't say that, it's nice.
...
...
...
it sux

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey, nice pics--especially if you spent five minutes on them.  Great colors.

Reading your airplane crash experence, which wasn't bad, and then thinking about other things which feel so bad but really don't sound that scary--makes you think that the feelings have nothing to do with what's going on in the dream a lot of times.  That's weird.  I mean I do it too, everybody does it seems like.

----------


## mark

hey man! cool pics, I really like the costa rica one. I think its cool how you done the balcony and the view out the window and I  also think the tiles are very well done  :smiley: 

I like the colours you have used in both pics think they are great. I have never used water colours before are they hard to do? you should keep doing them I think it adds to the whole recall and having a visual aid seems like a good idea

----------


## raklet

> *Luxury jet with kids from my Costa Rica experience*





Maybe if you ever get lucid in a dream like this and eject all those kids from the plane, they might disappear forever from your dreams!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey there. 
I love the paintings. The different types of brush strokes all mixed into the same images give them a very dreamy type feel. 
I like the overpass picture. You did a good job of using the lines to steer the eyes to the trees in the background, also framing it by way of the overpass emphasizes them even more. 
But also, how prominent and dark the overpass is and the jaggedness of the trees really lends a nightmarish feel to the image. Tis an excellent portrayal of a dream in my humble opinion. 
 ::goodjob2::

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Sara

Great idea to make paintings of your dreamscapes! Even if they are not perfect drawings, they give me an idea of the 'feeling' of the surroundings in your dream.
I've made pictures in my dream many times, and always woke up disappointed that I can't show anyone the 'inside' of my dream. So, I just really like you painting them  :smiley: 

What's it with all those dirty toilets... I see many of them in the journals I read.
Appearantly a lot of bad feelings or experiences that need to be processed...

Very scary dream, about the drowning. Better be lucid next time, so you can breath under water  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

Forget the naysayers.  I, too, like the paintings.  They add a nice touch to your entries.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Sara

> Erm..I don't know, I had a dream a bit back about drinking mountain Dew and getting AIDS and now a fear of getting AIDS in a nasty bathroom...You're right probably Sara, perhaps it does symbolize upleasent thoughts...Though I'm glad you understand my urge to "show" what i've seen, even if it's just a quick one.



I couldn't find anything on infection/disease, but HERE  I sometimes find interesting explanations for often occurring dream signs.

I wished I were a bit more skilful with paint (being it real or MSpaint  :wink2:  ) so I could make pictures of my dream scenes. I'm afraid my DSs are too complicated to ever catch in a picture  :Sad:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

mad dreams man lol I like the bog roll lying on the ground ha ha

The paintings are good man the really help with visualizing the dreams  :smiley:  keep it up mate  :smiley:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## The Cusp

Lol, your aids dream was funny.  I think that's the first thing they tell you about aids, that you _can't_ catch it from a toilet seat.

I like the paintings.  Don't worry about not putting time into them.  Seriously, who has time to make a masterpiece for every single dream?  THey're much better than some random picture from the net.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

cool drawing mate! its funny how even the silly things can be terrifying in dreams, I once had a dram were there was a glowing light that floated away from me....it was the scarriest dream I have ever had lol

----------


## i_speel_good

It's a nice idea to draw your dreams, it helps everyone picture them better.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

> *Symbolic E.D Clinic*





sounds like a very very intense dream mate, I hate it when people watch  you eating its annoying lol. Sounds good though that you were able to accomplish it in the dream :smiley: 





> *A deep yearning*



I know that feeling mate its a double edged sword both nice and bad at the same time  ::?:

----------


## Forynia

mmmm...Ceasar Salad.

Why does reading DJs make me hungry?  Oh, cause lots of people dream of food.  Pizzerias, Bakeries, ED Clinics, gummy candy bowls...

mmmm...Ceasar Salad.

As for a deep yearning...I can't remember a dream like that, but it resonated with me as I read of it.  It seemed like a familiar feeling.  Very sweet.  *hugs self* despite the fact that it was bittersweet for you, I feel all worm and fuzzy inside now...

Those coasters sound interesting.  It always _feels_ like I'm in a roller coaster in those parkinglots.  Seems like a natural connection to me.

Gar, those fragments.  So annoying, I sympathize with your lack of remembering all of a dream...

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

now I really really like that painting! I love the colours you used and the perspective is really good.

That Sky is beautiful and the road is really well done mate. I love it  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> now I really really like that painting! I love the colours you used and the perspective is really good.
> 
> That Sky is beautiful and the road is really well done mate. I love it



I'll second that.

I tried drawing a dream scene once.  It was pretty chronic.

----------


## mark

> I'll second that.
> 
> I tried drawing a dream scene once.  It was pretty chronic.



 ::rolllaugh:: 

its really really hard to do isnt it! BU you sould post it up  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> its really really hard to do isnt it! BU you sould post it up



Hmmmm......I probably still have it somewhere.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Burned up

> Burned up, I don't know what "chronic" means but i'm sure they're no that bad



I thought it was just Moonbeam who had a poor command of vocabulary  :tongue2: 

Chronic - medical term meaning, well, very bad.

e.g. chronic heart disease

It's an education talking to Brits you know  ::D:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

> It's nearly impossible for me to paint realistically...so it fits nicely with dreams...
> 
> Mark, I see your stuff..beleive me, that appears to be professional level work...I appreciate it coming from you.



 :Oops:  thanks man! I try lol 

it is so difficult to make dreams from scratch, its why I use the computre I can cover my mistakes then ha h a





> I thought it was just Moonbeam who had a poor command of vocabulary 
> 
> Chronic - medical term meaning, well, very bad.
> 
> e.g. chronic heart disease
> 
> It's an education talking to Brits you know



ha ha ha  :boogie: 

I think I let the side down though burned up....I asked moonbeam what a craw-dad was the other day *gasps!*  :Oops:

----------


## raklet

> *A deep yearning*
> 
> [COLOR=DarkOrange]-I am on the outskirts of a city..there are scraggly trees lining the street and it's a residential neighborhood but only a few blocks off are many skyscrapers. I am walking quickly along a railyard, having turned off a little sidestreet onto a main, deserted, boulevard..feeling like I'm on the verge of tears. It must be about 10 or 11 pm (22-23:00). There is still a small amount of light in the sky and it's majestic. I feel like it's otherworldly..I can't put my finger on it but I feel like I'm looking for _someone_ or something who is perfect...like something was meant to be and I was held back in all of society's bounds when all I really wanted to be happy was this one...person. The dream continued like this..wandering along these railyards and me noticing that many of the houses nearby were not houses at all but just messes of broken wood aranged in some fashion that slightly resembled them. I woke with these feelings of longing, all too familiar with the emotion.



That sounds really emotional.  If IRL you are searching for something, I hope you find it.  Best of luck.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## The Cusp

I love this guy in the window!


He's a mix between the painting "The Scream" and Marvin the Martian!

----------


## Burned up

> I think I let the side down though burned up....I asked moonbeam what a craw-dad was the other day *gasps!*



Ah.  Right.

 :Uhm: 

What is a craw-dad?

----------


## mark

> Ah.  Right.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a craw-dad?



lol exactly ha ha

its a cray fish or something similar, looks like a little lobster  :smiley:

----------


## Burned up

> -I am on the outskirts of a city..there are scraggly trees lining the street and it's a residential neighborhood but only a few blocks off are many skyscrapers. I am walking quickly along a railyard, having turned off a little sidestreet onto a main, deserted, boulevard..feeling like I'm on the verge of tears. It must be about 10 or 11 pm (22-23:00). There is still a small amount of light in the sky and it's majestic. I feel like it's otherworldly..I can't put my finger on it but I feel like I'm looking for _someone_ or something who is perfect...like something was meant to be and I was held back in all of society's bounds when all I really wanted to be happy was this one...person. The dream continued like this..wandering along these railyards and me noticing that many of the houses nearby were not houses at all but just messes of broken wood aranged in some fashion that slightly resembled them. I woke with these feelings of longing, all too familiar with the emotion.



Ah, yes, that yearning emotion of knowing someone/something once so close is now lost.  I find these are the dreams that touch me the deepest, and sometimes the emotion stays all day.  You use the word 'perfect'.  Yes, I can relate to that.  A feeling of wanting to be whole again.  Like there's a gap in you that's a certain shape and you're looking for the perfect shape to fill it.

Thinking also about the broken houses.  Like some part of you is devastated.





> *Brother J and I argue over trains*




Ha!  Trains.  Tell me about them.

----------


## Jamoca

> What is a craw-dad?



Yes, it's a crayfish.

Here's a link to wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crayfish

We found one in a pond outside our house, and kept it in my brother's frog tank for a while. Then it got big and killed his frog. Ugh...that was gory...

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

> *Cave social ladder crisis*



I know that such class distinctions exist in life, but wouldn't it be freaky if it really was manifested as all of us living in caves / levels?  It would give new and literal meanings to the terms "crap rolls down hill", "getting crapped on", etc.  Phewwww!






> *It's mean to tease about poo*



No its not!  That's hilarious.  There is nothing better than being in a strange restroom and hearing the guy next making "noise".  On occassion I have found my self making loud remarks such as "man that stinks!" or "gross, what is that smell", having a good laugh to myself, and then leaving before the guy can see who is making the comments.   ::D: 





> *The Wise ear-tree*



If our dreams were isolated  to just the stories without the context of them being dreams or any mention of dreaming being made, people would swear we were all taking psychedelics!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Caradon

I loved that wise ear tree! I want to talk to a tree in a Lucid sometime. That would be really cool.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, bro...cool dreams.  I love the "wise-ear tree"!  That's one of those dream-images that is just so unusual, that's why I love to read other people's dreams, for stuff like that.  

I like how you are doing water-colors of your dreams now.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## PatienceMarie

weeeee!!


Haha I like the water color,
and a tree with a ear is beyond creepy.

I like the concept of the tree from Pocahontas.

That tree would be my homie.

-patience

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Jeff777

Shit bro, it's about time I dropped by this place...man that watercolor is awesome...ever thought about taking a class to advance that natural talent??

----------


## bro

Older post.

----------


## mark

ha ha wise ear tree is great, very very strange but I like that in dreams  :smiley: 

Love the painting to, your getting really good at these

----------


## Burned up

> 12/7/07 Fri Night
> 
> *Cave social ladder crisis*
> 
> -I dreamed I was watching a movie, or an actual event from 3rd person view. A woman in a cave was looking down an enormous crevace...it seemed that offices were built into the walls of the cave and the lower down you were, the lower class you were in. The "camera" view faced toward the lower class woman in her office area, located in an alcove a few hundred feet down.. off to the side of the crevace as the upper class woman in her office area, poured an unknown yellow substance down the crevace, a few hundred feet into the darkness where the lower class woman was very upset...she was located on the bottom of the cave.



Wow.  If that was in my dream I'd think that I'd got a poor opinion of my deeper unconscious.  Like the deeper I go the more basic it gets and my higher levels (closer to awareness) like to bully it.  





> *It's mean to tease about poo*
> 
> -*I dreamed I was in my backyard with my old friend "A.B 2" who I don't see anymore*...I don't recall exactly what was occuring except that *it was nighttime and that he seemed to be making smelly use of a toilet located on the roof* o*I was bothering him and repeatedly climbing up to tease him about just how smelly it was*f my house.... He seemed to laugh and take it all in stride.



I doubt the meaning to this one is too deep  :smiley: 





> *The Wise ear-tree*
> 
> -I dreamed I was with some unknown DC's, performing in a movie, or acting an escape from a prison. We were running quite fast and it soon seemed that we'd gotten far away, from our mock-captors. The scene immediately changed to me soaring, 1st person view over a hill...up and down...the prison was visible in the distance just over the hill. In the midst of this area were many picnic blankets layed out and flower patches...and a large, thick tree with a giant ear made of bark. I don't recall what the tree was saying but it seemed to be very friendly and telling me deep, inspirational things as I soared above him.



Another fascinating dream.  I haven't flown for a while in my dreams.  A tree with an ear.  Love it.  If this tree represents some kind of source of inner wisdom, perhaps it is waiting for you to ask it a question?  It would make a good place to go in one of those focusing/visualisation exercises.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Your dreams are always so detailed bro, i like the watercolor you did, your very dedicated. If i had that much time on my hands i would do so, i loved my dreams. 

Congrats though and keep it up, you've done well so far and its great to share someone else's experience. Just promise me you'll let the JPG's infest your dreams at some point!  ::wink::

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## The Cusp

> *Co-ed toilets...not fun*



Hmmmm... A lot of stinky toilet dreams going around lately. ::?:

----------


## Moonbeam

> *A big hairy mass of a man, come to attack me*



Also not fun.  :Sad:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Jamoca

> 12/7/07 Fri Night
> 
> *It's mean to tease about poo*
> 
> -*I dreamed I was in my backyard with my old friend "A.B 2" who I don't see anymore*...I don't recall exactly what was occuring except that *it was nighttime and that he seemed to be making smelly use of a toilet located on the roof* o*I was bothering him and repeatedly climbing up to tease him about just how smelly it was*f my house.... He seemed to laugh and take it all in stride.



That's hilarious! Haha! I love dreams like that.

----------


## Burned up

> 12/8/07 Sat Night
> *
> A big hairy mass of a man, come to attack me*
> 
> -I dreamed I was at a Six Flags theme park. Not hot and smoggy like on a typical day, but cool and crisp. It was towards evening and I was surveying the panoramic view of all the roller coasters standing at the front gate. They were conglomerations of ones I'd travelled far to get on, IRL. I felt my family's presence there and I was hoping to get on some roller coasters but soon realized that the clouds looked quite threatening and that I was on crutches. The dream took on a desperate twist. I was now urgently trying to get out of the park. I run through a restaraunt located in the middle of the theme park, throwing 5 dollars at the hostess...a cute girl. Before I know it, i'm out of the restaraunt and inside a bedoin tent. I feel trapped. There are bedoins laying on the sandy floor in sleeping bags, deep within sleep. I try to squeeze through a small square gap in the cloth wall but the cloth feels firm and resistant. I eventually find myself outside the tent, seemingly at a campsite in the middle of a forest, no longer at six flags and find myself getting attacked by a big hairy man. This shirtless mass of furry flab came jumping at me swinging a log as I ducked beneath a picnic table. I knew he'd get me eventually. The last moment in the dream was of me laying on top of the picnic table, resigned, giving myself up and yelling something along the lines of "I want to be a boy again". (no...idea what that means..burned up?)



Whooooo...

The first thing many people looking at what you've written would probably conclude is that the big hairy man was some kind of fearful part of your father or other significant male in your infant life.  Your mentioning being a boy suggests that is probably the case.  You knew you couldn't win just as a child can't against an adult.  Theory has it that all significant people are split by us into "parts" as infants so we remember the tolerable bits and repress the intolerable bits - and this is what your image suggests.

5 dollars perhaps suggest you being 5 years old.  That's the kind of logic that dreams can play with.  Also this scene precedes a scene-shift, perhaps to you age 5.  And perhaps to a time when you felt that other adults were sleeping (unavailable to you) and you must not disturb them even though you're worried about the "hairy man".

Before all of that, the theme park sounds to me like some kind of collection of life events.  Rollercoasters suggest facing one's own fear, to me.

That was a very powerful dream in terms of symbolism, I think.  As with all dreams, it's about you not about other people.  It doesn't mean that there really is/was a scary man in your younger life, just that you did feel scared on at least one occasion and you locked that memory away out of reach.  I'm sure it's no coincidence that agressive and frightening DCs tend to be male.  Also that IRL the fear of the unknown often drills down to a male presence.  I sometimes ask clients to focus on the "ghost in the cellar" or whatever and by the time we finish, they have nearly always described a male aged about 40.

----------


## mark

> *A big hairy mass of a man, come to attack me*



Does not sound fun mate, at first I thought it was gonna be a good dream with the roller coasters but it turned out bad! that random hairy dud was not nice 





> *Co-ed toilets...not fun*



 ::?:  I am glad I dont have dreams about school , sorry you did.

That murder part does not sound nice at all and that crapper part sounds bad to  ::?:  hopefully a better night tonight for you mate  :smiley:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## The Cusp

> _Burns_ hovered right in front of me, upside down facing the ground, hair hanging down (The pwitty hair got to my SC I think  ). She seemed to be a kind of diety in this dream (See, those 5 red stars really get to my SC also :p)



Impressed by her godly mod powers, eh?






> there was a large black "eye" on the ceiling, mounted halfway in like a semi-sphere which I knew was watching me. I began to make faces at it while the tension built in my stomach as I knew I was trapped. I could feel "them" coming to the door, and soon enough, men in all black arrived...I knew I was done for.



You were asking for it there!

----------


## bro

Haha! You're right Cusp...those men in black have no sense of humor. ::undecided::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> *Co-ed toilets...not fun*
> 
> -I dreamed I was in a school-like hallway..similar to my old high school yet somehow with a different feel to it. There was a nonexistent hallway built into the lockers where I found myself. It was being urmored that some folks had been murdered there the night before. I was standing in the exact spot of the crime, huddled with a few others at the entrace to this hall. I entered this hall..going deeper into this building/school until I encountered a non-existent lounge-like/cafetieria area in the center of the school. There I saw prisoners (non-violent) who were acting as custodians, cleaning all around. They seemed friendly enough as I stood around some of the "cafeteria" tables. I soon find myself in a bathroom located just off to the side of the cafeteria, in the center of the "school". I am sitting in a stall about to my buisness when I realize a bunch of girls are huddled by the sinks...I realize that I'm not alone in this bathroom (somehow the co-ed bathrooms make sense). The girls (I now realize they are from my old religeous school) are talking about how they're going to laugh so very hard and make fun of me if what I do smells bad. I was not a happy camper and wound up saving my "buisness" for later.



Back in college, we had co-ed bathrooms in the dorms.  It was a little akward when you had to lay a doot next to a hot girl, but the showers made up for it.  Made up for it big time.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Robot_Butler

That would be University of California @ Berkeley.  They definitely live up to their reputation.  The whole city is a little off.

You sort of have to take the good with the bad.  Another good example is the yearly nudist parade.  Good idea when the sorority across the street decides to join.  Bad idea when the unwashed 60 year old homeless ex-hippies come out to represent.

----------


## raklet

Not to be nosy, but how come you are on crutches?  Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## Sara

[QUOTE=bro;609750] _My house has no internet for a night or possibly 2. I happen to be at the library so I'm posting here. I've created another dream scene from watercolor, the eerie movie dream but have no scanner here so I'm unable to share it with you all._
Good luck on getting your internet fixed. I'm curious to see the new dream scene you painted!

_ I made myself a cocktail of 3 ginseng capsules(I figured this was not unsafe as reccomended is 2 and for ld'ing, it seems we go a bit higher), 3 of those fatty acids (im sure those did nothing) and 200 mg b6.
 The following dreams were very VERY vivid..._
Wow, that sounds interesting. I still haven't found a place here where I can buy pure B6. It's only sold in a combination of vitamins :S

*And thou shalt listen to Burns' word*
LOL, how sweet of you to dream of Burns like that  :smiley:  I like to read DV-member dreams  ::D: 

*Racing to a date*

Every so often i'd get cut off and would come within inches of getting into an accident.
But you never crashed? That's a good sign  :smiley: 

*Men in black, come to get me from my luxury cell.*
Sounded like a nice place to be doing time... Except for the 'all seeing eye' in the ceiling  :tongue2: 

*Dad and the joys of swinging a significant other in fine upholstery*
We stood outside the car watching the setting sun as he sighed happily thinking of those _wonderful_ memories.

Mmmm, a great feeling to end your night with  :smiley:

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Hey Bro!

God, that Men In Black dream sounds creepy. I would've woken up shaking. Bad luck, really. Just got the Internet back a while ago (after about six long, long days) and haven't seen much of your journal yet. I hope you haven't had too many more nightmares courtesy of Costa Rica.

----------


## mark

I notice you have been taken tablets to help with your dreams, I ran out of B6 the other week but got some today  :smiley:  those other tablets do you think they do any good? also have you tried melatonin? I have heard its really good but I cant find it anywhere 

Mad dreams mate! 

I like that one with burns ha ha ahh to be a god in a dream must be fun lol.

Racing to a date sounds like it was important to get to that date. Was it someone you know in RL of just a random DC?

Men in Black dream - wow sounds claustrophobic! that black eye in the ceiling sounds freaky  ::?:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Dad and the joys of swinging a significant other in fine upholstery*
> 
> My dad told me that this was where he and my mom used to ---err, swing each other in sacks. (No innuendo there, in the dream they came way out to these farmlands in order to wrap each other in blankets and swing one another around madly.



 ::lol::  That is so hilarious.  It's like you made up that image to cover up the thought of something else much more disturbing.

I can just picture people swinging each other like that!  A good task for a lucid! ::D:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Moonbeam

That is a cool picture--the colors at the bottom are kind of cheerful and bright, but as you go up it gets darker, and then there is that eerie little face at the top.  It conveys the feeling of the dream very well.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Caradon

That must have been strange being stuck to the ceiling by wine bottles lol.
It's a good thing they didn't break on you. I would have been afraid of that.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

The Museum thing sounds like one of the school trips I had when I was in school. Brrr. Good thing you didn't dream the bus ride.

Seriously cool pictures Bro!  ::D:

----------


## Burned up

The pool in the museum fascinates me.  Faces looking back at you - like they want you to know that they're there?  And was the white powder to disperse them or feed them (drugs?) or what?  

The "feeling dreams" are also interesting.  There's no reason why dreams have to have images in them.  Feelings and sounds/thoughts (I equate the two) can exist separately.  In fact it's often the feelings that are the most potent aspects of the dreams as they defy rational thought.  Did you actually get any deep sleep bro?  ::yawnorama::

----------


## Burned up

bro - one day you should put on an exhibition of your dream-art.  What a brilliant theme?  And it will interest arty types, spiritual types and general wierdos like me.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Burned up

Three dreams featuring a girl.  Enigmatic girls at that.  Confusing creatures, huh?

I keep meaning to say - your new pic makes you look 5 years older.  Are you?

----------


## The Cusp

> *Soon she asked me the date and the year and I thought "Hmmm, she's not so with it"*



That's not so bad.  You don't need to get her drunk then!




> *I found myself flying around a stadium like place with a large toy pyramid. The ground was packed dirt and the pyramid rose to perhaps 30-40 feet. At the top was a large plateu of maybe 10x15 feet and there were large piles of hay lying all around up there.*  I became lucid and began to let myself bounce up and down off the hay...



That makes more than a few dreams I've seen of people getting lucid in the presence of a pyramid.  I'm going to have to start a DJ on here where I compile all dreams people have about sacred geometry.  Especially since most of them know nothing about the subject (No that I do either, I just recognize it when I see it).




> "What is my dream name?" He looked at me, smiled quickly while walking off and said "Dream On"



What a smart ass DC.

----------


## Caradon

Hey, awsome! Congratulations! That sucks you got stuck in a maze of corridors and there were no people around. I've been stuck in similar places in Lucids before. And I also have noticed some very interesting effects from yelling in dreams. Especially if you put a lot of excitement behind it. It's pretty fun.

I don't see why dream On can't be your dream name. You should post it on the Lucid Task page, and see what Seeker or Pj think.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Congrats on completing a lucid task, Dream on. 
 ::banana:: 

I tend to get stuck roaming around my house alone when I WILD. 
I'd love to encounter a maze while Lucid since I usually seem content to explore the dream environment instead of doing all the fantastic stuff I should really be doing in lucid dreams. 
The dream disintegrating to particles while yelling happened in my last lucid. That situation got me wondering though, if a voice can destabilize the structure of a dream does that mean we could take command of those particle and reconstruct a new dream or scene?
I'm hoping to try this out if I can remember to next time I WILD.

..She's not worth it...  ::lol::

----------


## EmilySian

that is rather creepy tha faces in the pool one....Ive had a similar dream before.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice job with the lucid task, bro...even though that DC _was_ a smart-ass. Heh.

And LMAO at the random act of George Clooney violence, leading the woman out of his house with the shotgun.  ::lmao::

----------


## A Humble Sinner

*sniffs.* I would expect anything from Clooney.

These are amazing dreams - well done on the Task attempt, it sounds like a great lucid. The last DC must have been annoying though...  :Sad:  I answered your question about it on the Task thread, btw.

You seriously need to help that girl if you ever become lucid - she has _problems_. I revisited that scary ass dog centre nightmare I told you about, sounds like a great way to get rid of her.

Sinner. whu-PAH.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

hey man!

Nice lucid dream! sounds very detailed the way you described it.

It is really really cool how the dream particles vibrated when you spoke....its is bloody brilliant!  ::bowdown:: 

was it scary being trapped in the corridors?

I to love the feeling of wind! its so real and such a indescribable feeling  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, dreams you had the other day were pretty awesome! I wish my recall came back to me... yours is just amazing. 

The first two dreams of that girl seem very... puzzling to me, by like, a lot... That king dream looks pretty random to me and goodness, kudos on the [attempted] dream task success, too bad he wouldn't tell you, I wonder why though...

----------


## raklet

That was a nice long lucid.  I feel a little envious at the length and vividness.  Keep up the good work!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## PatienceMarie

Haha you are a goober!!

Kissing your sisters belly [not with her shirt raised or anything but like over the shirt] isn't weird. It's normal for close siblings to do stuff like that. When she was pregnant with my nephew, I used to rub her belly, kiss her belly, talk to her belly, and all sorts of other things out of love.

Also..... I hope they are only that.... dream signs. I've been having WAY too many pregnant dreams lately for my comfort. Anything with pregnancy in it is scary for me, being a girl and all haha.

Also.... I love the new avatar. Looking mighty sexy in it.

-patience

----------


## Sara

> _*Still steadily taking 3 caps of ginseng before bed and 2 during a WBTB in the morning. I've been on and off with the b6. I think I'll conduct my own little test by eating different foods during a WBTB that b6 is supposed to react with...might be interesting to see any results. I'll have to think more about this._



Hmm, you think the B6/Ginseng works? It looks like it, regarding the great amount of dreams you can recall!
I've been to several shops today, but can't find B6 anywhere, only B-complex  :Sad: 





> -I dreamed I was in a house with kids who went to my old high school. It was not a typical home. We stood in one of the corridors and examined the walls...they looked strange and veiny in an inexplicable way. I began to touch them lightly with my pinter finger and the house began to change and grow...each time I touched the wall, the house would take on a different character, grow, change in lighting, size, etc.



Wow, that's an interesting concept! It's like shaking the dream particles when you yell. Looks like your physical actions have great impact on the dream scenes. Could work out to be a very good technique when you're lucid.

But what is a pinter finger  :Uhm: 






> -I dreamed I was a doctor in a hospital...perhaps doing a residency...I saw myself in the mirror and thought "damn, I look young" (This thought may have been influenced by questions about my age recently) and soon found myself in an exam room, fumbling around with another doctor observing, struggling to perform some tests on a patient. I could "feel" the patients thoughts as he struggled to hold his tounge about me being such a young doctor.



Funny how you could read this persons mind  :smiley: 
Makes me wish this were possible IRL too  :;-): 





> As I woke, *the phone was ringing. It was my mother's voice saying "pick up the phone". I woke (IRL) to hear on the message machine, exactly that message.*



Wow, you dreamed of a message on your answering machine, that was indeed the same as IRL? That sounds weird. 





> I had a *sense of deja vu* within this dream thinking "Damn, I just dreamed something so similar!".



Déjà vu's happen when they change the matrix  :wink2:  Would be a good sign for lucidity next time  :smiley:  





> [/B][I][COLOR=DarkOrange]I'm curious to see what tonight brings...I'm going to bed with some distressing emotions so I think they might very well affect my dream content.



I wish you very sweet dreams!!

Ohh, and congratulations on achieving the task of the month in you lucid! Sounded like a very cool dream.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

man I laughed at that dream with the mirror and the age questionning! I so totally understand that one  ::roll:: 

I found recently I got ID'd for a lottery ticket.....bearing in mind im 23 and the age limit for the ticket is 16!

shame you didnt have any recall the other day....it doesnt happen often for you

----------


## Burned up

> 12/13/07 Thurs Night
> 
> -No dreams recorded
> 
> _
> 
> Last night was very much an off night
> 
> I layed in bed unfortunately for a good 2-3 hours before falling asleep...cursed thoughts. I had to wake early as well...I was recalling some emotions, but did not try to put a dream to them. It turns out distress is not positive for dreaming so I think as well as a lack of sleep..due to whatever cause._  :-/



There's always tonight...

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Xox

> *Deja Vu tailgating*
> 
> -I dreamed *I was driving on a rural highway. I kept driving up to other drivers by overtaking them on the shoulder and acting recklessly*, using the shoulder as an acceleration lane for no reason. Once I was driving normally again and not doing crazy things, *the man in front of me became afraid that I was tailgating him (I knew his thoughts somehow)*. The highway soon seemed to *change to a footpath next to a set of public bathrooms* you might find at a public rest area or public pool. *There was a man (I think the same hair big mass of a man from a previous dream) walking in front of me who kept giving me strange looks as I came up on him.* I had a *sense of deja vu* within this dream thinking *"Damn, I just dreamed something so similar!".**
> 
> *_I'm curious to see what tonight brings...I'm going to bed with some distressing emotions so I think they might very well affect my dream content.   
> _



Well Bro, you do live near NYC.  ::lol::  

The strees factor greatly affects dreams. >:{ I try to keep my mind clear at night.





> 12/13/07 Thurs Night
> 
> -No dreams recorded
> 
> _
> 
> Last night was very much an off night
> 
> I layed in bed unfortunately for a good 2-3 hours before falling asleep...cursed thoughts. I had to wake early as well...I was recalling some emotions, but did not try to put a dream to them. It turns out distress is not positive for dreaming so I think as well as a lack of sleep..due to whatever cause._  :-/



Yes yes, sounds like me. >;(. Takes me hours on to get to sleep, literally. 

I dunno, it's been like that since I can remember.  :Sad: 


Anyway, relieve the stresss  at night!  :smiley:  Looking forward to seeing more of your dreams.

----------


## mark

ha I know that problem very well with getting thrown out of clubs etc when they suspect your lying about your age ha ha

Cool dream man I love the idea of letting go like that on the dance floor.....would be great if we could do that in real life eh.

I think the little interpretation you made at the end was spot on as well   :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> I think this may be a subconcious desire to be less self-concious..I dance at parties, but I never "let go" fully due to anxiety I think..hmm, something to think about.



I know how you feel.  I was always a self conscious sort at parties and dances.  I've never "let go" that I can remember, always felt too dumb doing it.  I stressed about it for a while (all the older kids were so much cooler and more popular because of the care-free nature), but then I decided to just not worry about it and enjoy me for me.  Life has been a lot better since.

----------


## Sara

> *A luxury dance club..do your own thing*



Wow, what a cool dream. Good to see you got your recall back so soon.





> The dream ended with a happy, free feeling, doing my own thing with my friend.
> 
> _I think this may be a subconcious desire to be less self-concious..I dance at parties, but I never "let go" fully due to anxiety I think..hmm, something to think about._



Sounds so good to be doing that in your dreams. I might actually help you in reality too! When I was in the disco a week ago, I thought a few times 'mmm, what if I were just dreaming now, I could take of and fly above the crowd'. Strangely enough, that thought also made me feel more confident and dance more freely than I've ever done before.
So bro, here's your chance. Keep on dancing in your dreams  :boogie: 





> I found recently I got ID'd for a lottery ticket.....bearing in mind im 23 and the age limit for the ticket is 16!



Hahaha, join the club  :wink2: 
It's funny to read those stories of people being underestimated in their age. I always think it embarrasses the person who questions your age more than it embarrasses me...

_Funny story: A few years ago, my whole family (grandma, uncle, parents etc) and me were at a bar on the beach. I ordered a Sangria. The waitress turned to my mother asking "Is it OK if she drinks an alcoholic beverage?"  I was like: WTF??? I'm 21!!! Can I please decide that for myself  (legal drinking age is 16 here, so she was at least 5 years off). 

So guys, you're not alone on that_

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Sara

> -I was laying in my bed, on my side, facing the wall. I must have woken into sleep paralysis as I could not move. I could see perfectly, straight ahead, the picture frame on my wall, a bit of the ceiling, the light from outside, but I felt trapped within my body.



That sounds scary. Did you really see with your eyes open? Or was it a dream scene that was identical to your room?





> As I tried to think of the next step as I assumed this was SP, I again experienced what I can only describe as "explosions" in my head. Not exactly intense noise but Severe vibration-like feelings whenever I would think or focus.



Only vibrations when you would think or focus? That sounds weird... Very interesting experience what you describe. I hope you'll try some more WILDing and see what kind of ideas you come up with to pass easier from waking, through vibrations/noise/whatever into a dream.






> _*I wonder if perhaps a relaxation of breathing technique, something to take my mind off of those unpleasant SP sensations would help me and allow me to move on...This has happened more than once and I have to find a way to continue and make the most of...hehe, "naptime"._



Breathing only gets me out of SP, not further into the dream. As soon as I realise I am breating, SP gets weaker and HI fade. But that might be, because I used to wake myself out of SP by breathing fast. (in the pre-LD-times  :tongue2: )

Being tired helps, it makes good naps  :wink2:  But not recommendable if you have important meetings or studying to do  :tongue2:

----------


## AURON

I'm not sure what part of the WILD you were in...but as for the SP, just relax...cause it'll hit you in different ways...sometimes you feel like you cant breath at all, and sometimes you cant see anything, and even others you can see stuff, but it's just a bunch of craziness.  My advice is to just relax until you're in the dream, and don't force yourself awake.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I'm not too familiar with OBEs, but maybe you had one... it seems a bit too extreme for normal SP for me, then again, I've never had the issue where I'm stuck in SP [quite the opposite actually, I had a terrible bruise on my leg t prove it... but the location is too awkward to be kick-induced...]

But I'd probably take Psylis' advice, it sounds way more sensible and experienced than mine [really, anything I knew of OBEs, I totally forgot in these past few months]

----------


## The Cusp

> I could not figure out how to continue in this strange experience i've had before, without this head-pain and vibrations_._



Never heard of SP being painful before.  Head explosions sounds pretty intense.  Where the vibrations only in your head?  You should try to spread them to the rest of your body if it's not too uncomfortable.  Those sleep vibrations fascinate me, probably because I keep hearing about them, but have never experienced them myself.

----------


## Sara

> Never heard of SP being painful before.  Head explosions sounds pretty intense.  Where the vibrations only in your head?  You should try to spread them to the rest of your body if it's not too uncomfortable.  Those sleep vibrations fascinate me, probably because I keep hearing about them, but have never experienced them myself.



Oh, be glad you've never had a painful SP! It is horrible! Almost stopped me from trying to WILD, until Clairity suggested taking aspirin which took away most of the headache (placebo or not, I'm glad it worked! ) Maybe that's an option for you too, bro, take an aspirin before trying to WILD, if you experience this uncomfortable SP again...

----------


## mark

yeah I have never had any painful SP experiences, its often very pleasant for me so I cant give any advice on that sorry. But what Phylis said sounds good to me  ::D: 

ha ha sara thats a great story love it  ::lol::

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Xox

Congrats on the *SP/ Lucid experience*! Hopefully next time you'll have better recall on it!  :smiley: 

*Rehearsal in the boardroom. :-/* - Aww Bro  :Sad: , you need to boost your confidence in these dreams! :p

*Old enemies giving me crap in an unusual spot.* - Strange dream you had here with the Nazis. You actually have very good detail here. I need to boost mine, as I keep on saying.  :Bang head: 

*Enough of the poo poo* - Haha  ::lol::  

You seemed to be dreaming of these guys from way back a lot during this night. Thought about them lately, or is it just random?

----------


## mark

> *Another strange SP/Lucid experience. (Slightly better than the last, probably thanks to you guys)*




nice one mate  :smiley:  shame you cant remember more....bet its annoying for you







> *Old enemies giving me crap in an unusual spot.*



hmmm I would like to say its a shame that those arse holes are still in your dreams but it could be good and show that your SC is trying to deal with it....what do you think?






> *Enough of the poo poo*



ha ha whats with all the dreams everyone is having about some form of crap lol 

lol its nasty that there was a clump stuck on the wall....sounds like my school  ::roll::

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Sara

Want my opinion? Go get your lazy dream ass out of bed  :wink2: 






> _Oh my lord...I really need some more help with this...I'm stuck in these SP episodes which may very well not be SP_. [I]I'm wondering if perhaps what i'm experiencing is just a mental block and it can be so much simpler.



OK, I'll try to tell you as much as I know/think, but all of this is based on my personal experience, so it can be different from what you experience. But well, I guess there is not that much scientific research done on SP  :tongue2: 






> -I am laying in bed, determined to perform a quick WILD. I slide on eyemask and earplugs and relax, reaffirming to myself "All it takes is awareness". I felt confident. Soon, I began to feel the "booms" that in this stage in my LD experience, are beggining to accompany each attempt. I see flashes of light and stay relaxed, knowing i'm getting closer. *Memory Blank*.



Sounds familiar, do you also get a 'falling' or 'sinking' feeling?
Try to give your mind a specific task to do, to keep focussed on, and keep the focus away from the idea of 'yeahh, it's working, I'm going to enter SP' cause that is usually counter productive. 





> I "wake" in my bed, _feeling my body, I think._ I lay there, wondering how I can see...I then remember, "I'm wearing my eyemask, this is all generated by my own head!" _This is still accompanied by uncomfortable "explosions" and pains in my head._ I wonder what to do..



Get moving!  :smiley: 
As soon as you realise you are awake, try to move your hand. Or even your whole body and get out of bed  :smiley:  You'll realise soon enough whether you are really awake, or just entered a dream (ehmm, include a reality check here, just to make sure  :smiley:  )





> I feel fear and wonder if there's "entities" in the room. As soon as I think this thought, I see shadowy figures darting about...I wake fully to report the experience. *length of...event=2-3 minutes*



Try to find Pickle to help you conquer the shadowy figures  :wink2: 





> *It may be worth noting that I think the earpulgs may be causing the pain sensation..though they help me to listen for inner sounds.



Hmm, I don't think the earplugs will cause the pain. When you get into sleep paralysis, your physical body and all it's senses are shut down. So whatever you are feeling, comes from inside your head. I noticed this most clearly when I listened to music while falling into SP and heared the music fading away. SO if they help you to listen for inner sounds, just keep using them  :smiley: 





> *I recall Sara asking if I was seeing with my own eyes or if they were closed...I now see they were closed and that I may very well have beem in a dream or very close to one. All along i'd been convinced these were SP, but perhaps i'm only one step away from "rolling out of my body".



Yes, I think you were! That's great! Really try to get yourself moving as soon as you experience this again.





> *I'm curious as to what opinions anyone has...The visuals I saw, and the actual image of my room that I saw with my eyes closed, within (SP?) makes me wonder if there is a strategy to just "hop in" to the dream..I seem stuck even though I'm so close. *



No, you're not stuck, you're getting closer every time! What I would say, is that you were already in a dream when you noticed you could see, while you were wearing the eye mask.

Here is my sort of 'theory' about Sleep Paralysis:
There are 3 stages: before, transition and real SP.
Before SP, you can feel your body being numb, but are still hearing sounds around you. You think you are paralised, but will discover you are able to move your real hand when you try to.

The transition is the 'scary' part, with all the noise, vibrations, falling, explosions in your mind, headache, fear (of dying) etc.

And the 'after transition' is when you are really dreaming, can be in a completely new scene, or dreaming of your own room, which makes you think that you just woke up.

If you're not sure what stage you are in, try to move. If you were before SP, you'll be able to move and wake up your body. If you are really into SP, it can be hard, but you'll be able to move your dream body and that way you can enter a dream.

When you keep laying down without doing anything, you're actually allowing your mind to get reconnected with your real body, which makes it easier to wake up.

I hope there is some help provided by all my rambling. I'm very interested to hear other peoples opinions about sleep paralysis and WILDing!!

PS: you mess around a lot with the colors, hahaha. This is 1 single line I erased from the quote, LOL (sorry, don't mean this offensive in any way, it's just funny to see  ::D: )
[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrange][COLOR=Red][COLOR=DarkOrange][COLOR=Red][COLOR=DarkOrange][I]

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## yay

ahhhh! I just read the last couple entries in yours and saras dream journals and had to go to my little wordpad document where I write mine down to add stuff! Good thing I got on here because if I didn't I probably wouldn't have remembered them! They were about seeing my room when I was trying to do a WILD, and a freaking toilet part of my dream! haha, it really is going around it seems, and I didn't even read about it before!

Anyway, I had a WILD earlier (I took a nap) and it was the first time I've had a WILD where Im in my room. I wasn't sure at first either if it was the dream or real life, but after I tried to move I found out because I was moving differently, I was able to float everywhere. I'd say try to move, because even though you don't want to be disappointed if it its not really a dream, think about this...
Why would you open your eyes if you're trying to have a lucid dream!?!? haha I didn't think of that at the time, but after reading your post it makes sense. It is really tricky.

I had two WILDs in a row (well I mean last night and tonight), and I don't think I ever had so it's exciting. The best advice I can give you is to try to go to sleep when you are pretty tired, but not tired so much you can barely stay awake. It may seem like it would just put you in a deeper sleep, and it would if you're really really tired, but I think that it helps with visualizing scenery. Try to visualize a scene, anything will do, and you probably won't have much control over it, and I suggest not to try to control it, but to just stay awake until it gets really bright and you can see a scene. Try moving anything, because like I said earlier, you wouldn't open your eyes randomly while trying to lucid dream. because that defeats the purpose. 

Also you might want to try to visualize things in everyday life. I do this quite a lot and it may help. You were soooo close though, you had the visual, all you need to do is move. And entering the dream isn't so much of an effort to do it, its more of just moving and you'll find that you are in it.

hope this helps!

----------


## Caradon

You and Sara both have some interesting experiences while trying to wild. I read about that kind of stuff in EWOLD but never experienced anything like that. I usually just enter a normal dream scene pretty quick once I get relaxed enough. Sometimes I will experience floating sensations. or I will feel like I'm spinning around. but nothing really more than that.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

> Want my opinion? Go get your lazy dream ass out of bed



/me blows milk out of his nose as he laughs hysterically   ::lolxtreme::

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## EmilySian

I had a dream similar to that everchanging house one. That was before I knew about lucid dreaming cept I knew I was dreaming and kept changing the layout of the house.  :smiley:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

_

hey man....whats the deal with this polyphasic everyman sleep schedule? where  can I find the info about it?

_



> *Who tailgates in the snow? I do!*





Those 3rd person dreams are mad! I love them its almost like watching a movie  :smiley:  sounds like it was tense towards the end with the car skidding out of control





> *The new sport called...umm..."Jug-halling"*





ha ha ha I love this one! its totally brilliant! Jug-halling ....love it!  :smiley:  the stuff our minds come up with eh





> *One strange commercial with a motto that ...I don't know*





ha ha love the catchphrase lol  ::lol:: 





> *I don't know you but...erm,...ok, no problem.*





ah shame man...dam teasing DC's lol 

gutting you cant remember the DV dream

----------


## Sara

> *Who tailgates in the snow? I do!*
> 
> -I dreamed *I was driving my car from a 3rd person view (behind) as I drove* on windy, tree-lined roads* in the snow*. *I was tailgating everyone that got in front of me and a bit anxious as I drove fast* and I saw the *car began to lose grip.* (all in the 3rd person view)



Do you drive like that IRL too? You have a lot of fast-driving, tailgating dreams  :wink2: 

As for dream symbolism: cars are seen as symbols of how you are progressing towards your goals. Can't seem to fit the tailgating in here... Do you want to go faster, but something is blocking you? Preventing your progress, or time is going slower than you'd like?

My cars used to be without breaks till I took this 2 month trip to France. I had too much work, was stressed and unable to quit one of the activities I was involved in. (took me a year to figure that out... now I dream more of trains than cars, but I don't know if that is positive or not...  :tongue2: )





> -I dreamed of a documentary about some crazy offroaders. They called their activity "jug-halling". The documentary was focusing how they would rive their 4 wheelers off cliffs and crevaces in glaciers for a thrill, hitting the lower ice hard....apparently this took some skill and they enjoyed it. There was a guest who was a mother on the documentary saying just how bad the long term damage of "jug-halling" is, even though it seems fun.



Jug halling? Weird! Sounds like a suicidal sport  :wink2: 






> *I don't know you but...erm,...ok, no problem.*



Yeah, some Mark-influence in this dream  :wink2: 





> -I dreamed *I was driving quite quickly, 80/85 mph on a state highway*



Driving fast again!






> hey man....whats the deal with this polyphasic everyman sleep schedule? where  can I find the info about it?



Ehm, I'll send you a PM, I just wrote an extensive one about it to bro...

Find more info on puredoxk's website or just google for it  :smiley: 

There's also a polyphasic corner here on this forum, where I wrote a little about it. And some small info in my DJ. Maybe I should get the info together and make a new post about it...

----------


## Burned up

Love the hard-driving, especially the jugs.

No idea about the commercial punchline, sorry :-)
(I get strange one-liners like that too)

----------


## Moonbeam

> -I'm certain I had a dv member dream featuring PJ and perhaps some others though I just cannot pull it out.



I hate when that happens!

I have those funny one-liners too like Bu said.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Sara

> Good question. It's a good thing to learn about and from the looks of makes Lucid Dreams more probable..I think it has to do with a steady sleep deprivation and you falling right back into REM as soon as you lie down. I think on the few nights of my life I've skipped sleep completely, it might resemble that a bit...though I could be wrong.



Just to correct a small thing: the idea of Everyman is NOT to get sleep dep  :tongue2:  Yes, you do sleep less, but it doesn't make you tired like sleep dep does. What you got right, is that with the short naps you get into REM directly. The body starts to learn that it gets only 20 to 30 minutes of sleep, so it doesn't have time for the full 90 minute sleep cycle. Sometimes you get an REM nap, sometimes you have a deeper sleep nap (those are WEIRD by the way, it's like you lay down and open your eyes again before the alarm goes off, not realising 20 minutes have passed until you look at the clock)





> Hehe..though I do love speed, I'll say that and this: I've done my share of fast-runs on rural highways...burning off a tank of gas in just under 15 minutes, I don't drive recklessly (weaving, tailgating, cutting off) but when there's wide open lanes for 5 miles ahead...I admit I have gone way over the limit.



Hehehe, I've always thought that people in US keep very strict to the speed limits, because of very high fines  :smiley: 

Just for fun, here's a pic I made (by myself  ::rolleyes:: ) while driving 180 on the highway  


*Spoiler* for _Uhoh, going off-topic in your DJ, will put this in a spoiler bracket :P_: 






This was in Germany, where they have many highways without a speed limit  ::chuckle::  You still get passed by many porches and beemers doing 220 and over... But this was just my grandma's car, never told her about it  ::hrm:: 








> Hmm..thanks for the thoughts...you make some good points. Working towards goals in my life but getting held back by certain items...that could sound like me. I'm going to think about this.



Good luck in finding out. I'm usually not looking for too much interpretations in my dreams, but with a symbol that occurs so often, there must be something your subconscious is telling you...





> I do love the "Mark-influence"..more more More



LOL, Mark is setting a trend  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mark

> Good question. It's a good thing to learn about and from the looks of makes Lucid Dreams more probable..I think it has to do with a steady sleep deprivation and you falling right back into REM as soon as you lie down. I think on the few nights of my life I've skipped sleep completely, it might resemble that a bit...though I could be wrong.



Nice one man thanks for the info, I got a PM from sara about it.....it may be hard to fit in with work though  ::?: 





> Thanks for the link Sara That's what dreams are all about..waking up "WTF"ing..I do love that feeling..I was surprised I was able to remember the name of the sport.



ha ha that reminds me of a dream I had of a game show called "falling down"

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=228

your right mate the WTF moments are great lol





> That's right...she started and just walked off...cruel. Funny thing was though, as physical as it sounded, I felt very sad, not just frustrated when she walked off...that longing feeling again.



ah I know that feeling also....dam DCs can be cruel sometimes ha ha





> I do love the "Mark-influence"..more more More



 
ha ha ...er  :Oops:  :Oops:  I will try  :tongue2: 







> Just to correct a small thing



he he noted  :smiley: 





> Just for fun, here's a pic I made (by myself ) while driving 180 on the highway



 :Oops:  im british ...were a bit behind the times lol how fast is that in mph






> LOL, Mark is setting a trend



ha ha...wow of all the things to pass along lol  ::lol::

----------


## Xox

I hope your new sleep schedule works out!  :smiley: 

*Who tailgates in the snow? I do!* - Ah I've had many dream driving in third person. Usually invooles me wildly speeding. hehe.

*One strange commercial with a motto that ...I don't know* - haha the motto was funny.  ::lol:: 

*I don't know you but...erm,...ok, no problem.* - Aww poor Bro, maybe you'll find a LD girlfriend soon.  ::D: 


*Trips to my friends dream house* - Ha, driving again. :p

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

Great dreams Mark.  Jug hauling sounds fun.  Weiner peiner - strange.  Girls hitting on you - every 18 year olds dream!






> Ehm, I'll send you a PM, I just wrote an extensive one about it to bro...
> 
> Find more info on puredoxk's website or just google for it 
> 
> There's also a polyphasic corner here on this forum, where I wrote a little about it. And some small info in my DJ. Maybe I should get the info together and make a new post about it...



Yes, do.  Write up a nice long post so we can all read about it.  I'm interested in pursuing this at certain times of the year - especially during planting season when the tractor is running 24 hours a day and I only get a couple of hours sleep.  Maybe I won't feel so exhausted on this type of sleep schedule.





> Hehehe, I've always thought that people in US keep very strict to the speed limits, because of very high fines



That doesn't stop many.  I have driven through a fair share of the US and the general trend I find for most people is 5 - 10 mph over the speed limit.  I love speed.






> Just for fun, here's a pic I made (by myself ) while driving 180 on the highway



Dangerous.  Sounds just like something I would do.  I think we would make great friends IRL.  ::D: 

I've been 130 mph on a motorcycle on a poorly paved country road (almost wrecked).  And I've driven 120 mph on a gravel road.  I live in such a rural area, that I drive fast everywhere I go.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

> Hehe, seems we have our share of speed demons on Dv here.
> 
> 130 on a motor cycle Raklet..too bad I don't live closer, would have loved to have been on that ride.



Not that one you wouldn't have.  Because of the poor road, when I hit 130, the bike started fish tailing wildly.  The back end was swinging back and forth more than I thought possible.  I was seriously scared.  I couldn't hit the brakes because that would have sent it over for sure.  I had to just let off the throttle and ride it out until the bike slowed enough to stabilize.  It didn't stop swinging around until I got down to around 90.  Phewww.  That didn't keep me of it for long though!  By the next day, my buddy and I were riding double at 115!   ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

> I've always had my own principles...You know when someone is acting recklessly..when you have people speeding on residential roads..risking a strike to someone, passing on shoulders, tailgating at 90 mph and weaving...but I've always been resntful of the fact that when you have nice wide open interstates



Exactly.  Be responsible when responsibility is needed.  But when it comes to no one but yourself - I wish the government would go away and stop trying to legislate our lives.  Grrrrrrrrrr.......

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Sara

Hehe, great to hear all those speeding stories. Speed is cool, but only if I'm in control.
If I would be in the car with someone else driving so fast, I would scream  ::D: 

On the motorbike, ieeehhh, that is one scary experience, Raklet!

I love going fast with my horse too, but only in control. And with the horse, going 40 kph on the beach feels much much faster than 180 on 'die Autobahn'.

Hey, great to see you're going to try that schedule, bro!
Looks like an OK planning, only the part between the last nap and first core is a little long, but for the sake of good dreams, you can always add a small nap in there if you'd need to  :smiley:  Good luck! And if you need any help, you know where to find me.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

hey man! 

good luck with your new sleeping program...I hope it works for ya. Sounds like it will be really hard like.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Xox

Good luck on the sleep schedule. 

I thought about going on that, but I could never take naps. 

I dont have enough self control to get myself to get up. Haha. 

Hope it works out for you.  :smiley:

----------


## PatienceMarie

Ahhh you can do it Bro!!  ::D: 

You told me about the new sleep thingy last night.... well.... I couldn't do it because I'd turn into a mean ole person, but YOU CAN!  ::D: 

WOO GO BRO!!  :wink2: 

-patience

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## strinky

I'm definitely interested in seeing how this works out for you, even if I don't end up getting to try it for myself anytime soon. I hope your dream recall picks up in the near future - they say naps are good for lucidity, so . . .  :smiley:

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Hey thanks Strinky! I just made a thread in the alternative sleep pattern section if your interested....would be nice to see you in there.
> 
> In my signature is the link. I'm going to do my best to keep a record of this schedule and anything related, feelings, thoughts, adjustmant issue...techniques I attempt, etc..it'll all be there. I think I'll leave dreams (provided I get some recall back soon enough) in here though.
> 
> Again, thanks for the encouragement.



Oh, don't they say if you do that polyphasic sleep cycle [that's what you're essentially doing right?] it's good to change to a vegetarian or vegan diet, it gives you more energy and such. Good luck bro, with all that extra time you have now I don't know what you'd do.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Moonbeam

Good luck with that schedule, bro.  I'll be interested to see what happens.

----------


## Burned up

> _Today I woke from my now core sleep of 3 hours with the feeling i'd dreamed a great deal. Strange as it's such a big hours change.
> 
> Though...I only recall one fragment....hope this improves soon._
> 
> *Xox and I*
> 
> -I am on the edge of a local state highway meandering around on an office building campus with DV's Xox. We seem to be walking on a small grassy feild in a courtyard between the buidlings. It felt as if we'd been friends for a long time and gotten to know each other a lot better. 
> _
> *I recall mostly vague impressions of emotion last night.
> ...



I love relationship dreams.  I used to find them embarrassing because I was clearly relating differently to people than IRL.  It's great we can talk about them here, when it's each other in our dreams.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Burned up

> Indeed...you can draw alot from dreams like this..In my case i'd say a desire for companionship (as in close friends) as at times I feel i'm in a very isolated position in my life...I think these are my SC's desires and needs getting voiced though I'm not sure.
> 
> I agree with your last statement as well...there is a closeness factor I feel..a great deal of themes we can all relate on though of course we all have our own too.
> 
> Thanks Bu.



No probs.  I know you've written about your feeling of isolation before, and that makes relationship dreams all the more potent.  Dunno about you but I find just by sharing dreams (and other feelings) that speak for us in our isolation helps to bring about feelings of closeness.

----------


## Sara

> _Today I woke from my now core sleep of 3 hours with the feeling i'd dreamed a great deal. Strange as it's such a big hours change.
> 
> Though...I only recall one fragment....hope this improves soon._



I know what you're feeling: the idea of having had so many dreams, but impossible to recall them. Good that you got at least this fragment! It sounds very meaningful.

I'm sure you must be dreaming a lot, cause your mind gets less hours to process your thoughts. My idea is that you are now also dreaming in your low-wave sleeping phases, but dreams in these phases are very difficult to remember. Give it some time, I've had days with 'lots of dreams' but no recall at all and then suddenly, recall came back.
And the amount of lucids increased dramatically, so keep that in mind if it seems all difficult and useless...

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

> In my case i'd say a desire for companionship (as in close friends) as at times I feel i'm in a very isolated position in my life



You are among friends here Bro.  Hang in there.  We love you.  ::hug::

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## strinky

Whoa, you're already seeing the return of recall _and_ lucidity? I would take that as a good sign to keep sticking with it. 10 minutes on and off is nothing to sneeze at. Hope the grogginess and screwed-upness go away soon, though.  :Sad:

----------


## bro

*See recent last pages*

----------


## Sara

Wow, only 1 day on Everyman and you already got lucid. That's great!
Don't take it for granted, but I'm sure you are already feeling the positive effects of a little sleep dep. Isn't it funny to be able to update your DJ with new dreams several times a day  :wink2:

----------


## AURON

Gratz on the lucid bro! when i started everymans i was just having a bunch of hallucinations and what not...maybe I might try to start it up again.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Sara

> Gratz on the lucid bro! when i started everymans i was just having a bunch of hallucinations and what not...maybe I might try to start it up again.



Yeah, join the club of the newly-started everymans!  :smiley: 
I 'boosted' my schedule as well, keeping myself more strictly to the sleeping times, or at least trying to  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

I had to do a search on your head 'spolsions in a lucid context.  Kept coming across references to Kundalini, which also covers the all manner of vibrations. 
Don't know if that's helpful, probably just hippie BS, but you may want to look into it sometime.

----------


## Caradon

Hey, good job, getting Lucid again. even though you don't remember a lot it was still pretty cool. And it's always good to get those confidence boosts.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha nice one mate! looks like this everyman thing may work out well for you, which is annoying for me because its impossible for me to do it lol :smiley: 

I totally get you when you say you want companionship dreams like the one with xox often leve you longing for that...atleast thats what I find lol

----------


## Xox

*Xox and I* - Aww Bro you dreamt of me!  ::D:  I understand what you mean about the "relationship" dreams. I have had many dreams like that, it's just expressing your feelings through the dreams I think. Maybe you're in the need of a good friend, or just some yo uknow.

Anyway, you know Im always here for you!  ::hug:: 

And Hurrah you got lucid! Im happy it boosted your confidence.  :smiley:  I understand what you mean by that, it certainly boosts my confidence when I get lucid. 

Good luck in the future.  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Congrants on the lucid! See? All that hard work is already paying off, just stick to the schedule and revel in the joy of the lucid success!

----------


## Moonbeam

> _I can't beleive it, but I just took a 30 minute nap and had a lucid dream...or a few..I don't even know...it was like the entire nap was a low lucidity..brilliant!_



 :boogie: Cool!  It's working already!  How long do you think you are going to be able to do this?

----------


## Vex Kitten

:bravo:

Congrats on the lucid already.
That didn't take long at all.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Xox

> H



What? :p

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Caradon

That's funny, getting excited about using a porta toilet.

Crazy dream about that kid in the room. Must have been scary.

Cool, controlling stuff on TV with your mind. I want to do that!

----------


## Moonbeam

> 12/19/07 _Strange, strange dreams...and intense recall. Not necessarily that much, but the clarity of these dreams was breath-taking..engrossing. Perhaps this is the "EveryMan" taking effect...perhaps not (all of these occured during the night portion of my sleep. I had no nap dreams._





This is really interesting, reading about your and Sara's experience with this schedule.  I really can't imagine doing it, but you guys sure make it look fun...





> *Disturbing Excitement about toilets*
>  
> *A disturbing tale of a young boy trapped in the only room in the world*



...but somewhat disturbing!  ::D:  

More lucidity is imminent, I bet!  Someday I'm going to try this, maybe after retire.

----------


## raklet

> (My dad does not run, my dad's friend has not run in months, and I'm now unable to run for a while).



I think I remember you saying earlier that you were on crutches.  What happened?  Hope you feel better soon.  

Great dreams.  Keep up the schedule.  I'm feeling more tempted to try it all the time.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Sara

> As this dillema was going on, I was (excited)? because I knew outside of the house was a porto-jon...I agearly looked forward to using it.



Very interesting!
You know my toilet theories, haha, I'm happy for you this was a different toilet-dream than the ones before  :smiley: 






> There was an invisible evil force in there, sadistically trying to maim and kill him via, toppling a grandfather clock on him as he looked around desperately, throwing a lamp on him to burn him to death as he is pinned by the clock. No one seemd to be around anywhere in this movie world to help this poor boy locked in the room.



Ohh, that is so sad  :Sad: 
Quite a disturbing dream...





> The European train station plateau
> 
>  But there were no tracks, only hundreds upon hundreds of people standing on a ground level, giant concrete slab (the platform)...



Oh, you just reminded me of a very scary dream I had once, about hundreds of people on the station, while a war was about to break out  ::?: 
Thanks for the memory  :smiley: 
It's strange, that sometimes an image like this causes such a strong memory to a dream.





> I felt that they were European so I pretended I had a standard transmission, shifting gears..releived as I passed by them all.



Ehm, strange link, about the gear... Funny that you dreamed of Europeans  ::D: 





> I was not happy to hear about this as I'd just got past it and I angrily shot him down.



Well, that's a bit harsh way to express you're not happy with a remark  :wink2: 





> "Stop using your powers to change what's happening on TV!" (No lucidity)



Cool idea  :smiley: 





> It would be nice if this good recall and even these strange dreams keep up...the more activity, the more chance for lucidity, so I'll be sticking to my schedue (for he most part) as best I can.



You have a great recall for just starting on this schedule!
Good luck with sticking to it  :smiley:  There might be some dry spell every now and then, but for most of the time, chances of lucidity are only increasing over time  ::content::

----------


## Sara

> Great dreams.  Keep up the schedule.  I'm feeling more tempted to try it all the time.



Yeah, join in  :smiley: 
You said this could help you surviving the harvest period, when you work almost 24/7. I can imagine that busy time (have some farmer-friends) and this sleeping schedule would be ideal if you got adapted before the busy period starts  :smiley: 
I bet you can find time to sleep on the fields while taking a break and that way, you can continue working up to 20 hours without any sleep dep (and dream of your sweet crops and big machines during the breaks, whahaha)

----------


## Burned up

> *A disturbing tale of a young boy trapped in the only room in the world*
> 
> -I dreamed I was watching a movie (seeming like i'm there as well...but not a character) of a kid, perhaps of 7 or 8 years who wandered into dimly lit room. This room then became the center of the universe, there seemed to be nothing else and he was trapped. There was an invisible evil force in there, sadistically trying to maim and kill him via, toppling a grandfather clock on him as he looked around desperately, throwing a lamp on him to burn him to death as he is pinned by the clock. No one seemd to be around anywhere in this movie world to help this poor boy locked in the room.



A dream of isolation - one of our greatest existential fears.  But it wasn't really isolation as there was an evil power there too.  A power much stronger than him.  The feeling that there's no-one to help comes through as the strongest.





> *The European train station plateau*
> 
> -*I dreamed I was driving along an empty road,* not treelined, but with grass on both sides in late afternoon/early evening.* I seemd to be ascending along this gently sloping road to a plateau at the top of a relatively low mountain.* I drove along and soon realize *I was driving along the drop off point of a train station. But there were no tracks, only hundreds upon hundreds of people standing on a ground level, giant concrete slab* (the platform)...*located on the top of this mountain* Plateau. As I passed by, *I shamefully avoided eye contact with these (stranded?) people for some reason...I felt that they were European so I pretended I had a standard transmission*, shifting gears..*releived* as I passed by them all.



Sounds like one of mine.





> *
> Thanks, you haven't been where I've been old man*
> 
> -I dreamed I was running along a sloping forest path with my dad and my dad's friend. (My dad does not run, my dad's friend has not run in months, and I'm now unable to run for a while). We soon seemd to get to a clearing where the light from the impending sunset was leaking in through the trees. A man jogged past us all saying something about calorie burning. I was not happy to hear about this as I'd just got past it and I angrily shot him down.



Ha!  So you're not such a nice guy after all  :smiley: 





> *Tv powers*
> 
> -I dreamed I was in my cousins house, sitting in the hitchen area on a couch. (there is no couch there IRL). My mother is there too, not far off and she begins to eye me strangely. When I ask "Why are you looking at me?" she says something along the lines of "Stop using your powers to change what's happening on TV!" (No lucidity)
> __________________________________________________  _______________________________________
> _It would be nice if this good recall and even these strange dreams keep up...the more activity, the more chance for lucidity, so I'll be sticking to my schedue (for he most part) as best I can._
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]



Sounds like a dream of being in control.  Most of us dream about being out of control!!!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## raklet

Mad dreams.  I love the ever changing lucid.  Prison, gorillas, dormitories, cars, c'nex.  That sounds like a lot of fun.  Keep up the good work!

----------


## mark

ha ha I like the crapper dream you had that was well funny  ::lol:: 

That dream with the little boy stuck in the room sounds freaky! did you wake up stressed or paniced at all?

Nice lucid man! its great how you did your WILD I wish I could do that, he he that kids toy sounds mint  ::shock:: ....would hurt if someone triggered it though  :tongue2: 

It really looks like this sleeping schedule is working out for you  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

You were in juvvie with a gorilla? How freakishly cool is that. 

Good to see you're progressing on this schedule. That last lucid alone with all it's randomness is enough to tempt me to try a similar sleep schedule.

It's so great to see it's paying off for you. 
To nothing but success... ::cheers::

----------


## Burned up

> [I]I'm having a hard time focusing, so I'm going to leave DJ comments till later



Bet you don't.   ::D:

----------


## Sara

Woohooo! Simply amazing bro!
Only a few days into it and already such a long lucid in just a 10 min. nap. Can imagine you couldn't get back to sleep after this  :smiley: 
Maybe it's cause you are already used to lucid dreaming, that it kicks in so fast. I had only 1 or 2 lucids before starting Everyman. I'm very happy for you.

I love the fast changing of scenes in your lucid and the funny, random images your mind came up with  :smiley:  Is this the K'nex you were dreaming of?

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## strinky

A WILD in 15 seconds? That's amazing, bro. You're really tempting me with this Everyman thing, and since I only go to school two days a week, it might actually be feasible. You're going to turn me into one of you crazies.

In any case, awesome lucid. I'd imagine that it would be fun sometimes just to watch, lucidly, what the mind can come up with. And in just 7-10 minutes, your mind went all over the place. Good progress, mate.

----------


## The Cusp

Awwww... I wanted to see more of the gorilla!  Sounds typical of the type of people you'd find in Juvie.   

You've piqued my interest with this Everyman thing.  I've been taking lots of naps lately, which may explain my increase in lucid frequency.  I'm going to have to give that a serious try.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Caradon

Man, that was a great WILD! congratulations! I loved how you described the whole process of entering the dream. That sounded like such a fun experience. You inspired me to stay focused on trying to wild tonight. 
In fact I just remembered a little one had with out Lucidity last night.

going to journal to add it in.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## mark

shame man but still atleast the waking up early may be a good sign that your starting to get used to the schedule. It may in fact just be a matter of time until you get really good at it  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Sorry about the no recall.  I think it just happens at times.  Hang in there, it will come back.

----------


## Sara

> Sat 12/22/07
> 
> [COLOR=Black]-No dreams Recorded
> 
> [I]I'm tempted to say that my luck has taken a turn for the worse but you know, you can never be sure. I'm going to give this time. Perhaps my sucessful lucids in the beggining were begginners luck and now I'll have to work quite hard at it again. Oh well, the reward is too promising...I'll try my best.



Hey, everybody has it's on and off days with recall. Too bad you have them now, just after that great lucid! I bet you'll have it back very soon  :smiley: 





> It was not hard *at all* today to wake up, which surprised me. I got exactly 3 hours of sleep and woke about 10 minutes before the alarm...this is a good sign. I'll keep trying the periodic WILD, but i'd at least like to retreive some of my recall lost due to stress, distractions, + the real world...



Now that's a very good sign indeed!





> I'm stil concerned about this medicine i'm taking...chances are it probably has no effect either way.



How much info did you get with this medicine? Did you ask what the effect could be on dreaming and sleeping? And did you discuss your Everyman schedule?
I was googling a bit and the terms anafr*** + dream listed your post at #4  :Eek:  This forum is well indexed on google  ::shock:: 





> To better recall and more lucid dreams



Indeed! Sweet dreams bro!

----------


## i_speel_good

*Merry Christmas to you too, bro.*

----------


## Moonbeam

I hope bro will start talking to us again.  :Sad:

----------


## raklet

Merry Christmas bro, we miss you.

----------


## Xox

Happy Holiday's Bro!

Happy Hanukkah I do believe.  :smiley: 

Anyway, I hope you come back.  ::cry::  We miss you.

----------


## Caradon

I'm not sure what happened with you and that whole prank deal. but I hope what ever it was, doesn't make you stop coming to DV. It's been great having you in the journals. And I hope to see more of you here!

----------


## whyhelloheart

you said you wouldn't leave me, sir  :Sad: 

but i'll just keep thinking that there is some sort of reward for waiting for you this long! it'll be worth it in the end. i know it. 

i hope to hear from you soon, dear. 
smile

----------


## Moonbeam

I think bro's probably just busy over the holidays, and he'll be back.  I hope.

----------


## Caradon

I was hoping that too!

----------


## Sara

We'll just keep his journal on the first page till he returns  ::D: 

You won't be forgotten, bro!

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## The Cusp

Don't feel too bad.  It was a pretty lame prank. :tongue2:

----------


## mark

hey man!

its nice that you came back to post this, I am sorry the timing has been bad for you and I really hope that you get the real life situation sorted out  :smiley: 

Its a shame that you have decided to give it a break from here, but I more then respect and understand your decision. When or if you decide to come back we will all be here.

Anyways take care mate, I hope things work out for ya :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Maybe we shouldn't have made such a big deal over you leaving; I guess it was just the way that it happened that got us all so worked up about it.  

Hope we didn't make it worse by making such a big deal out of it.  :Sad:  We just wanted you to know that there was no reason on this end not to come back.  We all make errors in judgement, believe me, and yours was no worse than a lot of people's.

Of course real life and your health matter more than anything.  This is only for fun and shouldn't be any cause of further stress to you.  I hope you get things straightened out; I'm sure you will.  :smiley:   You know we'll be here whenever you feel like joining in again.  ::hug::

----------


## raklet

Best wishes Bro.  There is nothing wrong with leaving a little "I need to take a break note".  True, there might be adverse reactions in the general forums, but I don't think you will find that among your group of journal readers.  It gives us closure so we are not left wondering what happened to our good friend and gives us a chance to offer you our very best.  I hope that all works out for you and that you can return in the future.  ::hug::

----------


## Sara

Glad to hear from you! 
Apologies accepted, for as far as they were necessary in the first place  :smiley: 
Go take that time it takes to get yourself happy&healthy again.

Hugs for your, from all of us!

----------


## pj

We'll be here.

Thanks for touching base.

----------


## bro

See recent last pages

----------


## Caradon

Cool to see you got your journal going again. I miss the old journal crowd too. 

That's a lot of updates. And Some interesting WILD's. So many weird things can happen while drifting into the dream state.  It's fascinating.

Funny dream about all the DV members. It's always weird when that happens. I had a dream the other night that I was at PJ's house. He had a really nice piano.

Good luck with the WILDing.  :smiley:

----------


## bro

Friday 12/18/15
*  Dark Garage*

1) I am in the garage interior, except it has an *extraordinarily tall ceiling.* *It is dark*, but I can see still. Dad 
has converted it to a movie theatre (it looks nothing like a movie theatre, just a tall version of my garage, unused) There are cobwebs all around. There is a large *metal hook* hanging from top of ceiling. I hold onto hook and it mechanically lifts me to top of cieling. *The dream ends quickly.

December 19th 2015

* Raft*

1) I am on a raft/dinghy with another fellow. It is dark, there are waves, we are close to shore. We move very quickly on the surface of water and *become airborne.* I know that if we move incorrectly on our *flying raft* as we fly, we will crash to the ground. The other  fellow whom I don't know, is hanging on on bottom of raft as I control our *flight*. Eventually I tell him to brace himself as I see a lake below for us to land/crash into. I try to orient our landing so that the water  is deep enough for us to not slam into rocks below surface.

*  Trade Center* 

2) I am in an all immersive film about new York city. I am in a scene at top of *world trade center* /twin  towers as it was before the attacks. The film seems to take place in early 1980;s, not long after tower's completion. The towers  are lower than I remembered. Somehow,* I own a large apartment on the top floor* of one of the towers at  same time. *My grandmother owned this apartment. Camera pans out to nearby airport and shoreline of Hudson river with new jersey.

December 24th 2015


I'll get right to it. A WBTB out of sheer exhaustion (work requires a daily 4-5 am wake up) I do wonder about the influence of my lack of c
Affeine on vividness of this dream as discussed by pj and moonbeam . Certainly didn't manage to get lucid this time. It's been a while.


* Recurring School Theme*

1) I am going down my suburban american block. Perhaps on a bike, perhaps with my head out of the sunroof of car, perhaps walking. The method of moving isn't important. What was, was the *vivid green* color of the grass as I moved down the block. I felt the warm air, unseasonablely warm (This bears close resemblance to current waking life). It is in the mid 70's F (21 C) here and christmas eve yesterday in WL. In the dream I was thinking "Wow, this beautiful weather won't last long. I passed by all the* schools on the bloc*k and then the large school busses blew past me (in WL they do this as well, very aggressive, even when have passengers). I thought to myself of the likelihood of having school should there be snow (And in WL, the forecast calls for ice in a few days. 

2) *High school start time* (school theme again)

It's time to get* back to (high school*) as the warm weather goes away. I hope i remember my god [email protected]#$%^&* *locker combination* this year. I will look like a fool if i dont. What a miserable place this *high school*. But somehow, I am more mature and stronger these days and will be able to use it for what it's purpose is, learning. I think of the respect i will be afforded by other students as a master's level professional finishing up his *studies in high schoo*l. (  ). Again, the theme/image of *school busse*s moving down the block first in warm weather, then snow.


*Plane Game*


Dream 1) I am flying a *small plane*, but it is cartoonish. I am not really piloting the plane as much as following along behind it as if it were a video game.  I experience a serious of mechanical failures and am forced to land on a field, again, *bright vivid green*. As this is happening, there is a dialogue/narration happening all around me/my awareness in dream (I can't remember what was being said).

*Roller Coaster Theme*

Dream 2) I am at a *theme park* nearby with a close friend for *roller coasters*. I am excited. My closed friend T grabs my hand and pulls me toward the front of one of the* coasters*. My aunt is next to the roller coaster as well, taking care of the two *dogs*.  I feel left out.  Scene change to *public bathroom* at amusement park with *clogged toilet*. I take my leak on top of their mess.

*  Rural*

Dream 3) *Rural area*. Rocky area, perhaps southern alaska where i was on vacation over a decade ago? This is the beginning of a trip with other adults who want to get away from daily life for a few weeks. It will be a *hiking, camping trip* (again resembling a youth camping trip I went on to the *pacific northwest USA* about a decade ago (I feel *belonging*)

Fragment 1) "Girls playing some game on a bus that I don't understand,”


 IWL note (When I was 15 I took 7 or 8 flight lessons at local airport...recently I've begun researching again what it would take to get the certificate  these days (#1, alot of money)

12/27/15                          * Mirror Image House*

1) In my house but it is very unlike my house IRL. Different *passageways, hidden doors.* There is 
*expansive basement*. It's a beautiful floor plan but man, it was let to be neglected. Cobwebs everywhere. I am angry at my parents for letting such a good house go. Could be a great *party house*. Now everyone's older, no more time for party.

*
                                            Out of Shape*

12/31/15
 I am lucid, *flying and gliding* far above some other dream characters, but also a co worker from work. The location seems to be a well groomed, *green grass*, athletic stunt park with ramps and jumps. Instead of people riding bikes over the ramps/jumps, people, (including co worker from work) are jogging over the jumps in clusters. I *glide/fly higher and highe*r, as I know it's possible, so I am not as easily seen. (I am *naked and feel embarrassed*, have urge to hide. I *fly* higher and things begin to fade. I look down and see co worker still jogging, shirtless. I think "man, even at his age he is still in great shape, I have some work to do".



12/31-15-
* Naked at the ex's house*

A lucid dream (New years eve)

I am in *ex girlfriend K's* house. (different than IRL). She is not present. I think I am in the house alone. I seem to be sleeping in sleeping bag in TV room (the house resembles a cousin's house IRL, but at the  1 same time, is in a distant, far off state, where many vacation). I am blasting loud trance instrumental music. I awaken in morning and to my horror,* ex GF parents* are home and they are quietly bad mouthing me for disturbing their morning. I am *naked.* The ex GF parent's along with an attractive female (a supposed neighbor of *ex GF parents*) around my ge (not the EX GF) are huddled around island in kitchen. I am lucid now. The bad things they all say now do not matter. My focus is on the attractive female. I am no longer in ex GF parent's house but am in a *random mansion*, finding my way up *labrynth stairwells* to a bedroom upstairs. I tell myself “In  a this bedroom will be that female that I will do (adult) things with. I am soon doing just that in a fancy, poorly lit bedroom. I am enjoying myself with this person until I (still vaguely lucid) realize that this figure , bent over in front of me, *begins to appear less than female*, it is almost a mirror image of myself, if someone were enjoying themselves with me, as I was enjoying myself with this figure. Nevertheless I am revolted and frustrated that this LD has taken this turn. I soon wake

Fragment- Images of a young hitler.  I am trying to identify young hitler in photos.

1/1/16                                                                                       G'damn!

2) Glass *college school room*. I am in next room over across a pane of glass. The cute nurse from work is there. She is wearing a short skirt that is somehow also modest, but to me, well, nothing need be said. She, instead of sitting,in a full squat speaking to someone in a college room next to the room I happen to be in. 

*Roller coaster theme* 

3) I am boarding a large coach bus. Even larger than they are IRL. It seems to be cavernous inside. It is packed with people. We are to head to a *nearby amusement park* that I know is 1.5 hours away. I am excited for this trip. The bus picks myself and some others up at *convenience store on the corner* of my street.

4) Fragment (incomprehensible scrawl) "J emphasizes the importance of .......*school*"


5)) Fragment: A *tornado* is coming, I feel the vibrations and shaking.

6) Brother is at home and hes is perhaps alone, perhaps with his GF. I am in a room of our house going "solo". He is soon in the room with me, and I am no longer engaged in said sexual activity. He accidentally breaks a fancy glass on the bathroom floor. I have a premonition of my *father chastising* him for breaking this glass

7) Fragment "Wines created in outer space".

1-2-16-1/3/16

I was determined to work on recall and set my alarm 5 times. I suppose this is better than nothing! The ones I remember are written first. The ones I simply am typing from my note pad are second.

				   STILL RECALLED                                                    Dark Hotel

1) My co worker “P” is in a large hotel with me that is *very dark.* At first I seem to be “sliding down” the hallways on a board (?). Then I am in large *movie theatre* looking for P. She is standing in front of the theatre looking at audience and waves to me indicating she will join me soon. …..........The scne changes to a similarly *dark ballroom* (similar to where you might have a wedding reception). My 2 uncles are there complaining about the quality of the wines served. 

*Endless Void
*
2) “Evil star wars ship. Seems to be like “cloud city”. Narrator sucks out guilty people into *endless void* that is pure white/clouds (but not in good way, scary).”

                                                             Brother in danger

3) Brother J in* california*. He was in elevator in hotel and got off. I keep trying to find floor he got off at and *cannot find him.* I worry for him. 

* Bill Clinton*

4) Floating down a street in *los angeles*. I am floating on what seems to be lawnchair. I am just kind of *cruising* down the street, looking at cars and passerby. I think “Damnn, this is great”. I float on down to a large new years eve party that is in full swing (it resembles a large rooftop restaurant about 3 stories high, with people packed in on 3 wrap around balconies on very floor. *Bill clinton is* there as a guest. I worry that when I land, I will fall 3 stories down. 

__________________________________________________  ______________________
                                    TRANSCRIBED at later time....RECALL LOST
“A” Wedding combined with premeire of star wars 7. My *class mates from first school* ever, are at this wedding/movie” 

“Giving a haircut to someon, dad takes over, then Neighbor wants me to visit, but too late (6pm)  already, gymnasium with staff.”  (?)

 “Dad wonders why some is in holy language and some in english”. “Toy hovering to be continued another day”. “Studying *holy language* in AS place of worship”.   (?)

“With my thing  she say she got marry”     (?)



1-4-16                                                                * Modern Complex*

My view is of being inside a large* glass and steel complex* late at night. The carpeted hallway slopes upward and I am walking toward the upward end of this sloped hall. Until I reach window. The window disappears and I am looking into the* night air*. I suddenly realize there are enemies out there with scopes trying to get me and I flatten my belly onto the floor, just *peeking out the window, in* case a sniper can see me. Co worker eh  (somewhere out in nighttime) and myself are on the same side of “troops”, though to me, outside this complex appears a calm night, not a *war/attack.* 

1/5/16                                                                                  *       Turbulent Sky*

I am at a *summer camp* at my current age, the* grass is green*, the sky is *black and swirling violently* (recurring) and “fizzling” with the sound of electricity. I hear the crashes of *thunder and several lightning* strikes. I am running fast across  field and find wooden shack to *take cover* under (more of less a very low to the ground gazebo...rather than just go inside, I insert myself under the floor to hide from* lightning*. A girl sprinting across the field is panicked about *thunder and lightning* too and joins me but dissapears. Co worker (who is really the boss of the agency IRL, and a real respected power player,(handles the toughest clients) is nearby and I see him in my mind's eye. I know he is about 100 yards from me in another shack. I hope he sees me hiding from lightning and rescues me.

*   Needs Caption*

There is a girl who represents a strange girl from college, in my house.  In a kind of nauseating way , I suppose she is attractive. She seems to be coming onto me. The scene changes to looking at my *parent's closet which is pitch black*. I begin to see *“bogeyman”* figures popping out, but I know that this is a hallucination (not lucid). Scene changes to me looking outside at the street from bathroom window.

1/6/16                                                                  *        Bullies/ school theme*

I am in what looks to be my oldest *elementary school*, but slightly morphed and changed. I am walking down the hall quickly, trying to *avoid* a group of kids approaching me from behind. There is a vending machine in the middle of the hallway and I am *frantically* putting in quarters to get myself a drink.

1/7/16                                         *    The pipe*

I *relapse.* I am in the office with a pipe going at it. I feel *shame, guilt, anger.*

----------


## bro

1/7/16

*San Francisco*

I  (the camera) am following behind a car around 10 feet from the rear, almost as if it were a game. Similar to the ads for Grand Theft Auto. Seems to take place on *San Francisco's* hilly roads (I've never been IRL). The car I am driving* flips* over some hilly road (lombard street) which is fictionally located adjacent to water. As the car lands in water, I am suddenly swimming in warm, clear ocean water. 

* prime minister*               1/8/16

Calling prime minister with staff members from work, in an upstairs room at work, to wish him happy new year. 

*the governor*

Governor of my state in in local airport walking around. Somehow he knows that a chubby girl walking around needs an abortion. He waves to her to come over to him and says that he will take care of her. 

*Dream house*

Again I dream of my home (reccuring), except it is really not my home, just the idea of it. The main house bears some resemblance to what our house used to look like but it is very dilapidated. Surrounding the *old house* are a series of older looking townhouses filled to the brim and *bursting with mold*. I think to myself "Wow, this must have been a *beautiful estate* back in the day, it would take a long time to *rehab the property*". Suddenly the main house doesn't exist and all that is there is an enormous pile of yard waste (the basis for this IRL is the yard waste my dad used to simply dump in the woods (just grass, twigs). *The dream property* had multiple houses on one property on a lake (IRL my house is not on lake but is just another suburban (albeit slightly larger than average, home). 

*No longer an inanimate object*

Our heavy duty vaccum cleaner head attachement has a personality of its own. Somehow it is able to scoot around, vaccum, and avoid obstacles. In the dream it is "adorable" in a strange way. It is almost as if it has intelligence, and makes you smile like "r2d2 or bb8" in star wars.

----------


## bro

Dreams from February to September 2016 kept elsewhere. 

I'll pick up currently:


10  21 16 

I am near *cousin's home* up in the woods. Strange. I am running around in r*ainy night* time, outside their big home. Carrying a camera, trying to make the running look "*scary" as if I'm running away* from something.
_______________________________________
I am outside a suburban home at dusk- a ranch house. Again, I am *running aroun*d outside the ranch house with a camera, in an attempt to m*ake a scary "film"* 
_______________________________________
Images of *driving very quickly on highway*, perhaps german *autobahn*. Cars moving at very high rate of speed, it's raining, some c*ars begin to fish ta*il.
_______________________________________
My *co worker,* she is taking *flight lessons* with me. She is farther along than me. She jokes about not knowing that much but I know she is good pilot.

----------


## bro

_
This one, (red section) I woke screaming from. There's something here. Very primal, similar to childhood nightmares.  Forget about the rest of the dreams. Here is a fear in my core that's recurred, and it's consistent in how it presents: Starts of nice, always, and then horror (not gore, just sheer terror)_


In c*hateau* of some sort. *Multiple levels* and passageways.  They are all connected by boardwalks of some sort. I am looking out of one tall window and see brother and fiance standing a few hundred feet away on a different* "level" of chateau.* I want to shave before I see them so I *look presentable*. I am soon in a different area of the *chateau*. There is a narrator. Narrator says something like "He, (me) didn't realize that the previous man who went into that *stairwell*,refused to go through that door. Me, being stubborn, see said man sheepishly walking out of *dark stairwell. I decide to go up the dark stairwel*l (Deja Vu here). with a smirk.  I see nothing but a heavy wooden door at the top of stairwell, tiny gold door knob, about the size of a # 2 pencil eraser. I realize that it is both a b*utton and a doorknob so I try twisting it* and pushing it in slightly at the same time.  Nothing happens. Then, a sense of "Oh man,* what have I done".* 2 or 3 seconds after, It sounds as though there are amplified *fire alarms blasting directly in my ear combined with the voices (my distorted screaming?)of 10 or 15 people screaming incoherentl*y at the top of their lungs, in my ear. I am woken up, yelling.

__________________________________________________  _______
I am downstairs in *kitchen.* Lucid. Looking at *hands*. Something strange. Sense of *fear. Dark house*. Remind self to "spin". Do so, and the fabric of dream glows and stretches a little. Sit on floor to *touch cabinet* to try to engage tactile. Wake.
__________________________________________________  __


Waterfront *amusement park.* Sunny day. Trying to decide which *roller coaster* to do first. With brother and his fiance. Get feel that they want to *"take it slow on rides"* whilst I want the *fastest* and biggest immediately.
__________________________________________________  _________________
I am with brother in car. I am in driver's seat. He's sleeping. We are *driving Very quickl*y on night time highway. Trying to find my way back from something. *Too fast* driving, The car is *balancing and scraping* along the curved peice of a *suspension bridg*e that holds all the high tension cables.  We are near the top of said curved peice of suspension bridge. and *about to topple off,* simultaneously moving forward at *high rate of speed.* As we scrape along, a "tube" appears in my field of vision, and I soon understand, this "tube" is the next part of th*e "ride". It dives toward* water below at steep angle and we begin our *descent* into tube.  *Sense of doom.*

----------


## bro

_(Reccuring themes, Semi LD, Signs)_


My feet are where my head normally are in bed. I'm flipped 180 degrees. This is strange. Next, Sensation that it's hard to breathe (since blankets wrapped near mouth). Images of being underwater. Wake
____________________________________________


Lying in bed,* Try to "wake*", dream of awakening, (FA)  and then awaken for real. Before this I was sort of "semi lucid" guiding a dream scenario in which the woman who's position I took at work ( I think), has parked her mercedes in front of me. She's leaving on a *trip*. I try to call her to tell her her trunk is open slightly and I can't lock it without the key that she has. Transitions to *erotic* sort o*f semi lucid dream fantasy a*bout this said woman where I am guiding it and enjoying it 
_____________________________________________
*Floating along* an outside railing next to what looks to be an open field. S is there,* ignoring me*. I think. " Well, I'll just *float in front* of her and make it very hard for her to ignore me". Her friend O is there as well, they seem to be having intricate conversation.

____________________________________________
Dangerous magnetic strips built into cielings of a public library. They have some sort of evil pull/gravity to them and I am frightened. I begin to* float up* toward them.
__________________________________________________
Playing old video game in a public library "Legend of Zelda". I am ridiculed for this. Soon others ( co workers?) want to begin to play as well, after they've finished,

_____________________________________________
Driving *cars* up over a jump onto the *roof of the house* and bouncing back down to the street. I'm afraid that *dad will be upset*about gutter. (I had "dirtied") the roof of house by *driving car on roof*. I am frantically standing on roof of car in driveway trying to wash roof with hose to hide evidence that* i drove car on roof*. I'm parked on street. I look backward and there is lady behind me staring me in the eye with death stare and i figure out that the people behind me in street are angry that i*m not driving but am blocking trraffic* in starting contest with lady behind me
______________________________________________


Brief snippet of dream with powerful nurse where I work. I see her in a “new light” and she is very attractive and suggestive here.
____________________________________________


Enourmous rubber balls the size of a city block slowly* falling toward me* from outer space. No pain, was thrown toward trees and forest, slamming into them. body contorts.
_______________________________________________



Images of capsule in space from inside )(the capsule resembled a robinson helicopter cockpit. Pure black vaccuum through glass. There is sense of fear of great black void outside.
_______________________________________________



Thinking about vacumming an *expanded* *basement of house* to make it* presentable*. (IRL it is a disaster with mold). I have a reccuring de ja vu thought "This house is great, shame my parents hoard so much crap".
___________________________________________


I am on a version of* college capus*. night time. townhouse type *dorms.* Out of a cannon in the night time common square is fired Gram bags of *cannabis*. People scurry to pick out the *MJ* from the grass. I am inside a townhouse d*orm* now. The occupants are clustered in small room overlooking the square. They smoke, I do not. I am more of observer. Almost "documentary" style. The window out of which the group is looking into the night time now appears to be a cieling vent. One can see *squad car*s pulling up,[b] lights blaring[/b] outside, occupants try to throw the MJ out of cieling duct. Dream changes to man in air conditioning duct trying to fix cieling duct during big outside storm. 


____________________________________________
"A service* dog getting too excited* while on line with someone in what looked to be the sandwich/lunch line at my *old high school".*


____________________________________________
Pre wedding thing going on between my bro and his fiance. I am hanging out with cousin of hers. This seems to be taking place on a *college campus* and there are common yards where many other* college student*s are clustered. They are playing football, frisbee, tons of people scattered on* big open fields*. Simultaneously, as I am with fiance's cousin, I am being barraged by text messages from brother and fiance to come to their *house/dorm* to hang out and I just want some time to myself,


__________________________________________________  ________
looking at D's co worker's brother. D is sick upstairs in* big hotel.* Hopefully I can communicate with him (telepathically?).


__________________________________________________  ________
In a house. *Pickle, my old dog.* She was well trained this time around. Basement area. Other animals in crates. Holding* pickle* to them one at a time to give other animals time to smell her. Soon, in *living room of my WL home*, eminems on floor, im upset that my co workers have eaten them all. Im also worrried about quantity that I/ve ate, feel it was excess. (hardly, I had maybe 15)
__________________________________________________  ______

__
3 dimensional hologram for an RV, Looking at the piping systems in the RV in grahpic detail. As I get closer, the details take on vivid color. 


__________________________________________________  ________
Something about *pilot*ing small cessna airoplane 


__________________________________________________  _______
Very close to *someone familiar* to me. We seem to be a in a group* dormitory* type setting, bunk beds. There are others around, she keeps *bumping into me,* the first few times I consider it accident but after 3rd or 4th time I *[color=red]start to enjoy it.* - transition to *erotic pool dream.* 


__________________________________________________  ________


Thinking about planning a big trip with brother, to go across the country




_My common recent dream themes/signs.                              *****"- most frequent      "***" medium frequency            "*" - lower frequency

Night time highways                                            *****                                                         
___________________________________________
Women                                                              *****
___________________________________________
School/late/unprepared                                       *****
___________________________________________
 Flying/building glider/flight                     *****
___________________________________________
  Corpses hidden, spirits        *****
___________________________________________
     scary house                                       ***
     / Empty houses   / altered house / yard
___________________________________________
    floating/micro gravity                           ***
___________________________________________
 Bizzare work place ***
___________________________________________
College                                           ***
 __________________________________________                                                   
Planning big trip  *
___________________________________________                                               
Holiday meals in a "like family" home                            *

__________________________________________________  _________

----------


## bro

10 30 16

1) 

In *grandma's house*. It is dark. I am alone. Shades seem to want to close themselves,* sealing me in*. Must and mold everywhere, house abandoned after* grandma checked out.* Frightened. Fear of the upstairs. *Spirit* up there. Trying to get to front door to *pry door open and let light in* so that ppl on street can see if *something happens to me.
*
__________________________________________________  _______________________________
2) 
A big *high school* style auditorium. I am trying to get hockey sticks for players that will be playing/ roller hockey.  One gentleman who seems to be in charge waves me off, as if to *dismiss me*, and I feel shame, as if I let him down.

----------


## bro

_10 31 16

Verbatim from recorder:_
_______________________________________
"Something about hanging onto a *ledge*, kind of on an *outer spac*e thing. If I let go I fall into the* void.* Others are looking on, wondering if I will let go.* Letting go I feel is an act of protest*. Almost like a 'quasi" fall, and not that anything terrible would happen if I fell."
_______________________________________
"N (the Executive Director at work) is conducting a training in what looks to be huge boardroom in wood paneled hotel ballroom. A (my director of admissions predecessor) is on the news because she was the *best sleeper in mom and dad's bedroom.* A is milking her news appearances about being "the best sleeper" for all it's worth. She's having lots of appearances."

----------


## bro

11 1 16          

Big *Department store* dream.* Floating* around, looking at merchandise. Walking on top of some of the aisles of food. Lucid. But not by much. Sort of "going with the flow". I am going through an aisle of *supermarket*. For some reason I thought it'd be interesting to synthesize a "porta potty". (I  I did wake up having to take a leak).
__________________________________________________  _______________________________________
I am near water on a beach. Something is strange here but I can't put my finger on it. The waves seem very artificial, almost like "*truman show*" setting scene. I feel the water. It doesn't feel real. I am aware that *big storm* is coming. I sense *danger* in the water. Despite *big, big waves*, there is an overwhelming silence. I am aware that when waves crest over me, I will still be able to breathe for a while in the water.
__________________________________________________  ________________________________________
"In the house, something about a doctor"

----------


## bro

11/2/16

 Several of us in *unfamiliar kitchen* on a second floor of a  Summer home. Second floor balcony visible in background. Daytime outside. Prepping pans of meat. As *eerie character* cuts meat, a figure on the balcony, a DC is on balcony *sawing a peice of wood in sync* with the cutting of meat. *Meat looks strange*. Sickening feeling that there is chicken in there, but mixed with human flesh). There is *eerie presense* in the kitchen we are in. There is  Soon, eyeballs or  shelled boiled eggs in pan in addition to the meat. I wake, queezy.
__________________________________________________  __________________
I am *driving*.  Trying to *stop car* from hitting school bus.* desperately Pumping the breaks*! Terrified if it is occupied but I cannot tell. no luck and *I hit it from behind*. The bus drives off as if the* driver didn't even care* that his bus had been struck. I go on driving.

----------


## bro

11 3 16

On a rolly chair that seems to slide around with "mind of its own" kept bumping into J, still going through motions of talking to her, but she was intern fired for fail drug test/   (in reality she did in fact get fired for said reason) This is a *strange* situation, objects acting strangely.  soon going down hall of work, work morphs into hall of hotel. i am floating above the counselor/nice person and a de formed man who appears melted. de formed person and counselor/nice person getting into elevator of lobby of hotel as i watch 3rd person *floating* above.  a 3rd lady is standing off in distance staring straight at me.* frightening presense.* as i *float* away, i keep eye contact, break eye contact, make eye contact again with her and feel fear. remember she canr hurt me. eventually when i get far enough away she "poofs" into thin air in a very cartoonish way. 
________________________
Boss N (I love her IWL) is giving me a hard time about leaving 20 minutes early when in fact, since I'm generally pretty punctual, it would not be even worth mention.
________________________

I am* flying* along, a void?* Land on a roof* top. Day brightens once i land. Wonder which roof I landed on. From below and inside a brightly lit house, a sliding door opens and T (the woman who was first intimate with) pokes her head out. She says "Well look who it is". I say, "Hmm. the *only time I wind up with you* is when I'm dreaming".
_________________________________
I am in *bed and my other boss* O, is wanting to put my chin up bar back on my door post. I say that it doesn't really matter. I am thinking about something *suggestive*, or the dream with the first woman, T. I am thinking to myself that "Well, I may not have visuals, but It certainly *feels as if I'm having sex* with  T currently"

________________________________

Observing a red faced man atop of some metal batting cage. He is screaming at another person. So strange. He's so angry.  People like this fascinate me. A characature. I make a point of looking at him which angers him more.  Seemed to have the battting cage inside* high school gymnasium*. There is a gap in gymnasium floor and a "bunker like" room below with glass doors opening out onto sunny day, almost as if there is a "secret hillside" and a basement walkout of this *high school gym.* I do a little flying down toward this little bunker room and examine. Soon The batting cage concept expands to be an outdoor *music festival* where festival goers are wearing outfits that somehow recieve static electricity and the originator is the music artist sending out a strong "charge/message" There is an electric/ static sending large cloth "fence" spanning 1000 square feet or so. This fence, as *festival* goers get closer or farther to, buzzes with electricity and hums loudly. The angry man is here, he is going to be* arrested.*
___________________________________-

Enourmous vertical skyscraper. There are many, many floors. Somehow, this is a high school. On each level is a slightly different version of a cafe/ set of chairs/coffee stand.* I fly* from level to level, pausing on each one a little, very interesting setting. But I'm a little anxious. Worried that I might have negative interactions with some charachters. Stop caring.

___________________________-
I am *bleeding out* and C my co worker is shocked, starts verbally brainstorming how to get me to hospital
. We are in a c*abin in a fairly rura*l area. I seem to have cut my wrists (not based in reality). Perhaps I am a *camp* counselor who has just done an orientation . feel bad to i*nconvenience C. 
*

----------


## bro

_6-7 hours sleep at night. Try to get 7. catch up on weekend. The water I drink toward bed forces awakenings, and more opportunity to recall & the like. No longer can I let this be an escape. That was my mistake in 2007. Sheer dissapointment might follow. All of this, no recall, or plenty recall, lucidity or non lucidity needs to be a supplement to a generally positive lifestyle. And I believe I am looking at it that way. I've been reading more about the nature of awareness. I am heeding warnings not to speak too much to others (save for on a forum such as this, with like minded, kind souls)  and to explore these realms with humility.  I feel as though I must “thank” someone or “something” for these last few glimpses into these realms. I should be so privileged to continue the journey, I'm not sure what's happening, but there is a "Change"..things, feel "fluid". even the daily stressors. but I've been trying to adopt the “all day awareness”. A simplified form of a meditation I'm sure many are familiar with. despite resolve, I simply cannot be aware all the time, but in regimented periods. i hope this is helpful in the lucidity task. But also this form of mindfullness boosts my mood in waking reality. My internal monologue might be something like this: “Hear that leaf, feel the sole of my shoe, that tree, looks more or less like I'd expect it to. That car over there. Mine? This office at work, is it my work? Who's that guy? Do I recognize where I am? Look at the sun peek through the branches. The pavement seems typical, not changing. Though, could be wrong! Better look at the hands. They are strange shaped. But my hands are always strange shaped . This meeting I'm in, is it where it should be? Conference room? Not some hotel chateu in a foreign country?
“__________________________________
_
_
Not to overcomplicate, but in addition to the dream signs, I'm noticing something else. Participant versus observer type dreams. My sincerest hope is that by identifying these differences, it might assist in my goal of awareness.

Simply: If I find myself "watching a scene" , I'd hope to think critically and identify by recurring themes"Is this a film, or am I creating a narrative in the head?"
_
__________________________________________________  ___________
11 5 16


There is a* rocket* that has flown into* space*. Interesting. Heaaded for mars. I ownder how they've arranged it so it needed only two stages as opposed to 3. I guess they've come a long way by this point in time. I *watch from space* as a small glass capsule with nothing but a plant and some water inside, *fly through space, past my* vantage point, toward mars. Somehow this is some part of grand experiment to see how life will do over there.
__________________________________________________  _________
Guy getting *riddled with bullets.* This is a scene of a movie/or realistic 3rd person observation, but I* can almost feel the pain* of each bullet shattering flesh and bone. He is fighting a war on the side of the more established military versus a group who purport their side to be a "*liberation*" or a "*new empire*" but in reality, *seek to impose terror.*
_______________________________________
An awkward* re union* I felt I had to go to from a* summer camp* I worked at. I see the other camp counselors. And sort of acknowledge them, but sort of don't as I make my way out. Don't feel part of this "in" group.
_____________________________________________
Falling into* planet jupiters* thick atmosphere either free falling in, or attached to some sort of cable or tube. Each layer of *atmosphere I penetrate* gets thicker and thicker. Strange sensations of stretching and squeezing as I make my way into very high pressure and am crushed.
____________________________________________
In a c*ertain land. A certain language is* being spoken. I am filled with immense regret that I let this part of *my identity* slip away. I am comforted that *remnants are still insid*e, somewhere. I listen to my father speak the* language* and begin to cry. *Images* of this country.
__________________________________________________  __-
In an* airport, travel* terminal in this very *secure neation.* Waiting on a big line. nervous in the big line. Get up to metal detectors/screening devices and p*anic because i look like fool* trying to reach into my pocket ot get out tin foil wrappers and metal coins.
______________________________________________

Outside a *music festival* at night. Rows and rows of cars.  BMW I stand next to. I realize the door is unlocked and I'd be able to get in and *just drive.* I stroll around, vaguely aware it's a dream. Wonder if there's any other car I'd like to get into to to try to drive. The BMW seems exquisite but I figure I'd be able to "exepct" and "find" something even more extravagant, nearby.
__________________________________________________  __
In a forest. Big big trees. Look like birch trees. (In WL we had a birch that was cut down years ago in our yard) .Holding trees with both hands. Kind of shimmeying up and down the trees. Aware of dream and trying to engage the tactile again by touching said trees. It's night time/dark outside. Soon I have to pee. Image of a urinal appears in front of me and becomes the entire visual of the dream. I fear if I pee in the dream, I will pee in my bed in WL.
__________________________________________________  __
In a hotel room, brother, moms, pops, aunt is waiting outside in *hall of hote*l. I'm trying to get *my suit on. Having trouble.* *Wedding* will take place downstairs. I think to myself   "Man,* I dream about this kind of stuff* all the time". Soon we are all downstairs and *bro and I are looking for a bathroom* to ready ourselves. The downstairs hotel lobby* changes into a school* with classes in session. Brother and I are trying to find bathroom unoccupied. Each b-room had electronic detailed panel that detailed who was in there, father & son, mother/daughter, etc, detailed info that no one outside needed to know.
__________________________________________________  _
There is a big on ramp to a* highway.* Wasn't sure what would happen If I got on the highway. 
__________________________________________________
I was in *grandma's house.* It looked normal. Started going up a set of stairs to where I thought the u*pstairs would* be. I go up the stairs and a reach a wooden deck platform where the rest of the house should be. Strange. I am with others. Soon I am looking next door to a house. I realize my co worker has moved in next door. She is being taken advantage of by her neighbors as they encroach on her proiperty, or divvy it up in such a way that she gets the lower area that floods.
_________________________________________________
In the same setting where *grandma's house* used to be. Instead of *her house* now is a park bench which is somehow the *metaphor for a house.* For some reason I am hiding under bench. Although the scene has not changed and I am still underneath a bench in a backyard w*here grandma's house u*sed to be, I have sensation of high speed cars rushing on either side of bench I am under.
__________________________________________________  ___
I am lying in bed with random dream character girl, in what looks t obe* grandma's old kitchen.* She is talking about how this is a town where “ a lot of people left” and “thoughts of school play” but there “may not even be an audience because too many people have left town”. 
__________________________________________________  ___
11/4 16

There is a *big  concert* off of a wooded county road near my home. The county road looks different, more like wooded path now. People are bnging on drums on a field set into hillside, below where I am looking down. I observe from above as they bang on drums. Somehow it is quite rhythmic and the theme of song was “A cookie!” (shows where my mind is...all the time, forever hungry)
__________________________________________________  ___
“Diet Cookies” “lady with misinformation who is trying to tell me that they're okay despite nutrition label, this lady is doing a “cookie shake diet(?!!)”. i am soon Bouncing around on one of those inflatable castles on an elevated lawn of unknown person in* suburbia.* Low gravity and* floating*. Seem s*uspended in the air*
__________________________________________________  ___
Dad is trying to help people in an underground modern house, lock a window that opens onto ground level. The entire room we are in is underground save for window which if opened is only 2 or so inches above the ground. Window locks with a *contraption Ive never seen* before.
__________________________________________________  ___
Doing a line dance with friend T next to me. Takes place in airport terminal with people behind the desk by the gate playing the music.
__________________________________________________  __
Baseball mitt dream. Running around outside a version of *old high school*. Wishing I had been taught to catch a ball properly growing up but now have burning desire.

----------


## bro

11 6 16

was strolling through a *school.* bunch of ppl next to me. trying to figure out who was going help drive *my cars (multiple)* back to home from wherever this *school* was located. girl drives by with* supposedly one of my cars (a blue dodge viper!),* they want to drive this one. my car (IWL it is a saab, in dream too it was saab but on reflection l*ooks nothing like the real thing.)*
__________________________________________________  _____________
I was up in a classroom high level (high floor) of a* school.* 
D co worker was up there. exiting one *classroom* to get  out into hall/out of building, but instead of door opening to hall, it opens to *another class* and so on and so forth Had to pass through *occupied class room, embarassed* that i was making too much noise.
__________________________________________________  _____-
got into car with D. he had been driving and picked me up. thought we might get coffee.
__________________________________________________  ______________
*accident* at *night on a highway.* instance of the *accident,* metal crunching, terror. car slammed into guardrail. Co worker D had been* driving like a lunatic* with me in passenger seat.  he called his dad (my boss). i was *afraid this would cost my* job, reflect badly on me.
__________________________________________________  _
People *massaging other people's legs a*fter car *acidents*, it's almost a team effort, a way to reduce injury, this seems to take place in a *school gym* with teams helping increase blood flow.
__________________________________________________  _____--
Trying to help boss T and co worker S unload big bags of chicken from cars. Trying to figure out what to do with the big chiken bags.
____________________________________
The idea of a very backwayd social system up in canada (not based in reality..)  ) where they wouldn't celar snow until it was way too late. instead of plows and salters, they had a *man with a flamethrower* who would attempt to melt  large ice blocks of congealed and forzen snow.

----------


## bro

11 7 16

near cousin house. *floating* around up 10 or 15 feet above and outside the neighborhood which is supposed to be theirs. In reality it looks like A village with elevated bamboo balconies all around on which people have small fire pits balanced  on platforms and deck chairs 10 or 15 feet above their lawns below. *I float by*, and comment to a family "Nice house" and they grumble at me "thanks". I look around for cousin's house, can't quite find it. Look at the cars parked, they seem inconsistent, changing, something is just off, but I'm not sure what.
_________________________________________
(observational/narrative type) Somehow, I am within one of the homes near cousin's home. This is where I find myself being *pleasured by two dream characters.* What they were doing for me  was not something I'd like IWL. There is a large crucifix above the love making bed. That crucifix is where an unfortunate soul would be, well, crucified, while the others are in bed. (How profoundly awful).
_______________________________________________-
I am climbing up a *big forested hill* with co worker S next to me. She is helping me carry a big* puffy down quilt from bed* up the hill. It seems to be a hot summer day. Miserable to have all of this fabric in my face on a hot day
__________________________________________________
Trying to use a flashlight at *bottom of a pool*. cute girl has organized it so i trust her (to my watery doom) We've scuba dived together down to the bottom of the pool. Flashlight does work. At bottom of pool I seem now alone. There are people*/spirits down here*. We are somehow still *underwater but it doesn't seem like it.* Strange. Since it is *low gravity*, I want to try dancing for these* lost souls* (some of them have taken form of attractive women). I wonder if my stereo will work underwater. I conclude it won't 
_________________________________________________
I was in front of workplace. aware. but again low level. Something about *a car.* T co worker is near by. There are people in front of work place. Clustered in odd way. Seemed off. I find myself thinking, "Well  the *buildings should look strange* then too". I found myself thinking that if I examined building closely, *they might flux* and change.
________________________________________________
*In a forest.* Aware. Very vivid.  Looking at rocks on the ground. *Silent*. Looked up into the sky and saw an enormous *high tech cruse*r like something out of "war of the worlds" or "*10 cloverfield lane*"  flies above. Loud electronic roar. Terror. I wonder what it might be like to fly up into sky/space. Not enough visuals for that. Visuals begin to fade. Everything fades. Scene darkens. Sense that *someone is covering up my nose and mouth* slowly but surely, trouble breathing. Hear *my heartbeat.* Try to remember to stay still. No dice.

----------


## bro

11 8 16

something was happening on field near *old high school*. was walking near the *old tennis courts.*
__________________
A small little smart car type device/foldable car is *kept in our garage*. I was thinking of bringing it out the garage to run the gas and oil through pipes so it doesn't get congealed. feel that i didnt take good care of this car and feel bad.
___________________

Locked up in *jail.* cant figure out *locker code.* * scared * try to have other inmate escort me to locker so i dont get *abused*. i am locked in another* jail* room with other inmates. Group facilitator is doing a "game" of some sort. looks like a *gym locker room* but heavy steel doors. all i*nmates* have opportunity to not participate but they cannot distract the others and have *no option of leaving.*


*Narratives of late* A running list

*-Extravagant posessions*
                      --car, glider
*-Fear and avoidance*
                  --bullies
*-Shame/embarassment/unprepared*
                  -- locker code mixup
                  --which class room?
                  --nakedness                  
*-Out of control*
                   --floating
                   --bouncing into ceilings
*-Belonging*
                     --joining others
                     --pilgrimages
                     --my party house
                     --people stay over
                     --VERY forward female advances
*-Getting Away*
                     --finding my people abroad
                     --USA road trip
                     --outdoors trips
                     -cannabis country   (get out of my head!!!!!)       
                     -Hollywood        
*-Impending natural doom* 
                  --Crashes
                  --Suicides
                  -tornado, hurricane, lightning
*-persecution*
                  --hiding the "evidence" (not sure of what)
                  -- swat teams coming for me
*-Loss*
                  --a house with potential
                  --forgotten passageways at home
                  --other house?

----------


## bro

11 9 16
_____________________________
in *backyard*. it is *dark*, i's dreary. not sure which direction i'm looking in. the fences *look strange*, half intact, half not intact. I think to myself that everything *looks strange*, not sure why. There seems to be a figure out there, even more silhouetted in darkness than the rest of the backyard.* Figure* is there, but also not there. It seems to re appear as I grow afraid of it and dissapear as I *realize it can't hurt me.*
_____________________________
In mom's old medical *office*. I'm hiding. I am hiding from dad. I have the idea that d*ad will come barging* through the old office with a hammer, to hammer me down. This is *frightening.*
______________________________
Dream of my* boss'* old underling but hench woman K. It's a surprise to see her. I am in a *non descript office* hallway and she is pulling her rolly bag. I hold the door for her and she says "That's not the way you do it, (or something along those lines). And *makes me feel bad* for what was supposed to be a nice gesture. We get into elevator. She asks me in elevator how I am. I tell her that it was a shame the way *her boss* treated me, when we're all supposed to be a team working well together,
_____________________________________
*Later in morning:* 
_____________________________________
Running around outside in a* suburb.* Along a grassy street. There are other dream characters.  I am watching a trash can roll (or was it a ball/game device of some sort?) across the ground. I *run very fast,* faster than i could in real life toward it, trying to grab it and bring it back to the group. Not so vivid. I look around.  I look at game device, ball on ground and sprint fast again back toward group. Remind self that there is no need to run, can just "think" back to them. Think to myself "mine, mine, mine, mine" Wake. *Suburbia* again. Inside what looks to be a little arcade. There will be a live theatre performance.
_____________________________________
Bathroom, a *public bathroom* combined with shower room: like a gym changing room. men and a woman are in this *bathroom/shower room*. There are many toilets and only a few showers. I am looking to get into the shower stall as soon as someone leaves.  Outside the bathroom is a rack where there are booklets, pamphlets of some sort. *I pretend* to be looking at them closely as I wait to jump into bathroom at next opportunity. There is a film of nasty ness and *human excrement* pasted onto the floor. I think how awful it is. Note that *no one is wearing flip flops* either to avoid worms! Awful.
_____________________________________
In a *market.* using my voice *(dream) recorder*. recorder is bouncing all around as if it is supercharged with static electricity. 
__________________________________________________  ______________________________
*Strange things* happening in bed. Lying there. Sensations of d*ifferent orientation,* feet where head is, being* tilted* off balance, etc. I stay still. A* dark* room, the room that is next to mine (IWL) appears. It is quite vivid. I see my hand in front of me. (missed opportunity, I was already in! (lesson 1 to self)   :Sad: .  I try to remember what I read about physical body exit technique that's regarding AP but is exactly what I've been looking for in LD. Since mouth is not paralyzed, I breathe deeply, imagine dream body exiting mouth. Something happens. My whole dream body begins to rise slowly and a little out of control. I get *fixated on my eyelids* and try to "force them open". (Got to remember, no eyelids, lesson 2, to self!!) (I think at this point I opened real eyelids because dream image remained but became flooded with white late morning light. Wake.
_____________________________________
Lying in bed, going "solo". Look down and am displeased with my item! When did it ever get to be so stringy and short- it Looks like a spaghetti noodle! Oh boy.

_
Really trying to work on these ideas_

_Relax. Usually when an ld fades, I find myself in SP again...and if patient and careful, may be able to re enter REM consciusly.

Simple exploration, don't get complicated. Just practice_

_Dream projection of room? Or am I awake?
Don't force eyelid idea. If I see anything and have sensations it is already dream projection._

----------


## bro

11 10 16

I am in my *old community cente*r.  There is going to be a *large trip* outside and there is* bus waiting.* Running through the halls pretending that I am a car. Using the imaginary gear shifter. feels quite real. There are police next to me in cruisers in pursuit. Doesn't matter. My job  (someone told me 
you're making the bus late") is to corral the other people who will be going on trip with me, who are in hall also, I zoom behind them on my feet, as if I were a pace car, kind of "pushing" them out the door to the bus. As they go to the bus, I continue to *pretend I am a car* with shift lever. It's a lot of fun. Visuals fade. Soon I am in a cabin with others. We are sitting on couches which feel as if they are tipped. It is as if we are hunkered down in big winter storm outside. There are sheets and sleeping bags and trash everywhere in side. I know there are women sleeping here too but I can't find them  :Sad: . One of the fellows in the room talks about well known philosophers and their views on reality (almost in a :"waking life" style). As I sit on a couch, I go in and out of sleep/dream. Can't quite see right.
_______________________
With dad. Rocking back and forth in one of the bathroom downstairs. It's a comforting thing. As if he is rocking me. Soon helping with garbage can with dad on *unfamiliar suburb*an street. Garbage can rolls away into street. I wave my hands toward oncoming car and it stops. Look away for a moment and g*arbage can rolling away has transformed i*nto a runnaway car. I continue "going with flow" in direction of the car" and stop in front of storefront. in what looks like town center. Try to sit and take it easy. Visuals fade. Try to *conjure a woman*. Takes physical form of *my ex.* But no visuals, just *sensation*, fun, but bummed I can't see  her. Wake
_________________________-
Riding along on the* highway, driving very fast*. Didn't realize how fast. Look down at speedo, look up and like clockwork there is a *speedtrap i*n center of highway as I crest hill. I keep moving, *Graze a ca*r as I fly by in car. Think "WEll, *I'll just wake up* because I'm afraid of what happens when I'm caught".
___________________________
 Really pushy client who wanted "help help help" right there, right then (instant gratification IWL is the name of the game for many of the clients I work with).* Wasnt set up like my real work place,*
____________________________
*Big mansion* with countlesss rooms. Polished wooden floors. Idea of extended family is in there. Large wooden doors with glass. Curvy* female* my age, in skin tight leopord skin clothing b*ending down in fron of fridge provocatively.** sleeping bags on floors and matresses on floors* in various quarters of the house. I go through the house looking at various quarters. Seems as if my brother is sleeping on one of these floor matresses. Weight/squat rack is positioned in next room next to where bro is sleeping on mattress. Soon, all family is in car together near this *mansion*, we crusie through a VERY well of*f unfamiliar town.* Huge houses, glass windows, extended porches with finest wood and polish. Drive by glass building. l*ots of naked people.* it is a big sauna like in a ymca.

I am in the "in between" (a few times, about 2 in total). Can still feel body in bed but am having really intense HI. Looks like a spiraling black hole in front of me. I try to remember to go "Through" or see it as tunnel. I'm pretty sure these led into non lucid dreams/false awakenings
_______________________
I have no visuals except for light. Very confused I "feel" as though I'm in the bathroom, but the "image" is my bed.  
_________________________
_Have great difficulty taking advantage of false awakenings. I venture a guess to say I don't wake straight from these episodes, but am instead am convinced that I do. Rather than saying "Next thing I see is a dream" "I might humbly try to think "When I wake, I'm in"._

----------


## bro

11 11 16

Going through the* forest.* Unfamiliar. It is *dark.* Almost night time. Familiar person to me (Unknown IWL) is with me and insists on walking faster than I can. I don't want *him to lose me* in the forest. Bend down to tie shoes and *he is gone*.  There were clearings in forest that looked familiar (to *music festival* fields), but on waking did not. An a*bandoned, dark, boarded u*p house looked like a *deserted version* of presiden'ts house at my old college.
_________________

Mom's worried about me. dad comes into *office* holding a beer while i sit on floor with paper. he says he understands what i'm "going through". I ask what he's talking about and he's not able to answer
__________________
*
Driving very fast* around a left turn, day time, too fast, not safe

__________________
Nurse B where I work. some fragment
__________________

Thinking about if a playstation console has a* flight* simulator game. "following along" behind a small cessna above a town, it seems to be *gliding over* hilltops and roofs of houses as it edges closer to ground.
__________________
In *grandma's house,* thinking about what might be upstairs. Trying to get myself ready to *face whatever* is up there. *Grandma* is sleeping next to me in bed. I am *terrified* that since she is covered by blankets, she wouldn't have been able to breathe. With mom, I lift the blankets and *grandma is there*, snoring away. mom and i laugh
__________________

----------


## bro

_Been doing reading:                                            Body--| SP|-- Mind--Brain

Next SP if I am so fortunate, I'd like to try these reccomendations I've read_

*Getting in to LD from SP*      Vibrations--> Delicate SP---> Picture 2nd body overlaid with physical body--> Begin using senses---> Imagine lifting dream hand up and vice versa---> imagine rolling side to side-->give life to 2nd body-- Get up in 2nd body.

*When already in LC*              Go with it--> Breathe to stay calm--> don't stress visuals.--> Simply observe. --> Likely False awakening, or wake into SP --> Begin process again of 2nd body


1112 16

_____________________
Big library. *Floating* near cieling. *Flying.* Stay calm. Go with it. look side to side as I fly. Visuals fade, sensations of rushing air remain. See faint outline of *town* below. On ground in *suburb.* Co worker m is there with attractive co worker S, co worker L is there and he has a *hand gun* (not based IWL). Telling co worker M that I didn't sleep well last night.
_______________
I am part of a swat team. Not quite real. We are trying to get into a home to neutralize an *angry fellow with a hand gun*. I'm not particularly worried about danger. I hesitate. I seem to be leader of team and others look for my cue. One of my supervisees bails out and begin to run away. I catch him and begin to hit him.
___________________
"An instance of many dreamers being able to generate whatever scene they want, the perfect dream scene, if people give it enough thought. Something about a woman I was trying to conjure"
____________________
A family recognizng that family time is dinner time and not be interupted, Something about a man who was trying to be open about orientation and people didn't beleive him until he declared someone his partner.
_________________

in a*partment* people. people grafitting apartment door on outside of my room. Except graffiti on door said things like "hello! good weather today"!. Living in* apartment* with public radio hosts  (or was it public radio playing?) except instead of just talk, there was rock and roll playing.  In *apartment, t*he phone was going off the hook. (Like it does at work) people seeking tx, me *working from this apartment.* who to call back first (WL dilemma too)
_________________
in *class room*.* teacher* appears to be of unknown ethnicity. white mustache,, darker skin, puffy black hair. diverse class room. *class mates* are very worried about tests in* class.* *teacher* in broken english is trying to re assure *class mates* that they will do well if they try.
_________________________
in *audiance* at a church *school*. looks like big abby outside. seated on bleachers outside this abby. imagining what it must be like for parents who have lost a child, , parents sitting next to me. parents who might still be in the *auidence.* purpose of the gathering seems to be to discuss the high tuition of this church *school.* 
_________________________

In a big *dorm, hote*l of some sort. processions down the hall of people doing exercise, dancing, somehow remisncent of dancing at music festival, nobody juding. going into *tunnels* in procession. paramedics on standby in *tunnels* just like festival (except real festival didnt take place in random tunnel). paramedics on standby in tunnel with about a 2 foot diameter. tight fit. *people impatient behind.*
___________________________
trying to have D and T at work help me with something at work but E is interfering. angry.
___________________________-
Im worried that old friend ab's sister S is going to carry a cold into the house and what am i going to do if she does (mom IWL has virtually 0 immune system so always try to be careful)
__________________________
In *amusement park.* Boss J is there, old friend J M is there and we are trying to get to ride. We are just about on front row.* i have to pee* and ask him to hold ride while i go to bathroom....on my way up from bathroom trying to get back to train I was getting ready to get *trying to quickl*y go up flights of stairs to a r*oller coaste*r. very very tired. people packed in behind me *rushing me* and* im going too slow* up stairs. can feel them *gaining on me and* getting frustrated. Upset that JM let train go. 
_____________________-

----------


## bro

11 13 16   

In *class room . class mates*. i am here just in this class once, auditing a class. *i am the outsider.  not familiar with this new classroom*     .*Cassmates* eager to participate. i am quiet. teacher says something and everyone's hand's shoot up in unison*. Except mine*. They do the "peace" symbol or some variation, sticking up 2 or 3 fingers. I will go back to my regular* class soon.* I speak up, voice cracks, and ask something to effect of "Why's everyone raising hand? What system is this?". They try to explain.  all eyes on me. *embarassed, unprepared* but then re assure myself with self talk"im doing right thing being assertive and asking"I feel as if I understand a little better after.

----------


## bro

11 14 16


I am located on a* big hill*. It is like a ski slope but in summer, chairlift above. *Grassy* hill. Trying to solve an issue, try to get boss T or boss O to see that a problem could be solved. That we could "build a bridge  over a problem" "instead of it being a big problem". Boss T talking about how if you're going to be taking days off you have to do them consecutively, for example, you have to take monday and tuesday before you take wednesday andd vice versa. I think of showing off and trying to *roll rock down a hill.*

______________________

I'm with Dad and bro, and we'r*e on a trail* somewhere out in  the *woods* and dad and bro are thinking of having me pick up older, small gentleman with a cane,  and "put him somewhere". (What?!!) *I didn't really like this gentleman s* (danger)o much. Me and bro felt bad when we saw him and we felt that he was a sad man with a cane and he reminded us of people we knew. Tried to imagie what it would be like to follow him. I think I saw that he was peacefull eventually.   jon and i were going to pick him up. and he was like a big bird at that time somehow combined with a snake
_______________________
 i am in a flea *market* with teddy bears that somehow are paneled with wood (a wood casing )
Im up in a* tree* with, someone else is up there too with me. bad person with me.  i'm tied on with a harness and the person i am with is undoing it.  evil person. person dissapears, its *dark up in the tree*. i manage to get down safely. Then I am running through people's back yards (running in slow motiin- like through "jelly" where people are having BBQ's, they are holding beers, I am *afraid of get shot*, manage to get past* yards*, through* tree boundarie*s wiith each lot. Quasi real instance of mafioso man, sitting on hisstoop, except the entire stoop isn't on the street, it is within a large dome (stadium) structure where it seems an entire neighborhood has been build and it is build 4 or 5 feet into the ground with steps going down, much like an apartment build with stairs leading down in big cities. He has gold plated entereance behind him. Sense that this man is about "*sinister buisness"* in some way and that he has "associates "nearby 
__________________
A political campaign in which someone wants to convict the other and foster doubt about the other (sounds familiar!!)

----------


## bro

11 15 16

_ Interesting bits from the brain.  I am grateful. I really am.  I cannot force my brain to do anything.  I have started to think of brain (or soul) as an entity in and of itself who is kind to me. It's been very kind, and this feels spiritual in a way I haven't felt before. It chooses when to give me the  gift of seeing clearly, and when it chooses, it will withhold this gift in order to have me learn from my more standard dreams, or perhaps no night memories but a lesson from my waking reality that day or two.  This is okay. I mean this. I prize those expereinces as well. I hope to continue to develop a more seamless relationship with this part of me. _ 

_staying hydrated before bed has assisted recall, voice recorder an inch from bed too_
___________________
There is a chairlift above a *big grassy hill*. Attached to chairlift are little helicopter pods moving along chairlift wire (not flying, just attached). I am in control here, not lucid. When I hit A red button, the helicopter pods will smash to the *grassy ground* beneath. I have an image of the helicopter pods hitting ground.--- scene changes to me and cousin G (has multiple sclerosis IWL) on my front lawn. We are lying on our backs sightseeing the neighborhood.* I am naked* with a towel. Uncle A, bro, and Dad come up* driveway* and *scold me* for letting her lie on her back because "it's bad for her lungs". *Shame* I feel.
_____________
Lucid. This one was a lot of fun for whatever reason. Felt like a kid in a candy store. I am going down hallways of an* apartment* building. I was trying to get to second floor. Can't find elevator. Sets of* dorms* that I'm going into. Eventually I am in an *apartment* with some character. dream character in room. i ask him where elevator is. He points to a contraption that looks like a *combination of urinal and fireplace* (Eh?). He has a blank look. I look away toward center of room. A large elevator "pops" up out of the floor and comes to a standstill in the middle of room. I am really entertained and yell "Whoa, this is wild!" and the character smiles.
_____________
There is a "floating dock" in the middle of an ocean bay. Myself and other entities are floating in water off to the side. Somehow, we are *cradled in a large jaw* of a big fish or shark, BUT it is not frightening, we are being  "taken care of", almost like a "mother hen" or mom dog will grab with jaw the puppy by scruff of neck, not to hurt, but to take charge.. This cradling is below the water, as if we are all just having heads out of water, but below is this friendly shark. Anyway, theree is a lecture going on "up top". *This is a lucid dreaming lesson.* But they also talk about other topics. They even said "tune out for a few minutes and *when we begin talking about LD, we'll let you know*". There was a sense of "*interconnectednesss" and "comradery" between the other*s floating with me, who also *treasure the inner journey* (or out of body journey).* I am home.*
______________

 This one Looped...Hard to make sense of. "multiple dreams within dreams".I am *naked*. people expect me to swim in some way. A sense of de ja vu. i am in hallway looks like a *school*. going down hall on what looks llike a "hoverboard" (from "back to the future"), I am wobbling back and forth balancin*g 4 or 5 feet up in the air*. lots of fun. Eventujally I wind up near a place that looks like old school where i am in a _(Unintelligable)_ "people make jokes about me and my brother". The next thing is that there is a w*oman who is riding me* reverse cowgirl. "sHe wasn't afraid to take what she wanted" . " My hands are around her waist. I want to last a long time. Not sure If I can . This changes to me f*loating* down the hall, lucid, legs gliding along, landing on the ground. Getting on the ground "seems like wandering a little bit" "Going back to the "h*igher up dream*" of the woman who was riding me and the "going into a* deeper lucid dream*". I am again riding board down the hallway 
_____________
I'm with co worker D *in a van*, sunny day.  going to gas station of co worker J's borther to get* directions to go somewhere*. give up my seat for d p. dr.p  who we pick up, i notice he has strange goatee (he never had that IWL). sense that we are to go on big* trip*
_________
Client with me, in* house* she is looking in my fridge for fruits. She wants my stawberries. tell her i have none. she says "yes you do". I give her some, not all, but a few.
_________
I'm back in *high school*. Thinking of asking teacher to *let me run on track in stead of playing* organized sports. I feel that since I'm older, hopefully i can be more self deprecating (i am enough! every day) and make light of being uncoordinated. I re assure myself that my fitness regime is certainly better than the *high school* sports I so detested.
_________
There is a *client who is getting treated in my house.* (i do NOT work from home IWL) She got her medication but refused to see me. Telling another c*lient who's sitting down with me in my house* that my though process is "don't let them get their dose (methadone) before they see you! " they'll be out the door so fast and book it down the block. "They'll be disrespectful". I think of catching client who skipped our session in my *drivewa*y  by blocking her car in.
_______________

I seem to be in* airport* thing. on way to have* big trip*. Boss N is there. There is a conveyor belt for x ray. my computer to go through x ray. my computer was too fat. *they want to take it apart.* i try to make it "smooth". "That was the only way they were going to let me "bring my technology though". Another girl was trying to bring "neosporin" (?) through x ray machine and they were "giving her a hard time for that"

----------


## bro

11 16 16

wishing mom a happy birthday. *im late* in doing so*. feel bad and guilty.* Mom says "It's okay, we already went for a swim anyway". Says "You have nothing to feel bad about".
_______________-
A supervisor of mine is giving me a massage. 
_____________
I'm in a big *gymnasium*, like *high school gym*. competitve basketball game taking place. Very large NBA player inside gym. I am watching,* looking on in aw*e at the game from behind a plate glass observation window. Players are diving to the floor as if it were baseball and passing the ball with all of their extremities, to other players, before bouncing back upright. multiple basketballs suddenly begin flying toward the window* directly toward me*. As they get close, they expand in size (just as any object getting closer would, but the basketballs expanded from perhaps 1 foot diameter to 10 foot diameter. Slow motion view of balls breaking through window. I cover my head *in fear.*
__________
Trying to make conversation with a guy as I watch a basketball gymnasium game, as* I feel excluded* from b-ball game. He is on other side of a glass door which is open. He begins rambling to me about a team I know nothing about and I think "Oh boy, what'd I get myself into" as I nod politely.
________
there is a man who resides on a *dark* beach peninsula. There is a dock expanding from edge of peninsula. Night time. This man is having a* mental breakdown*. He is popping his head out from under the dock, head bursting through the wood of dock and then repeatedly bobbing his head up and down, head below dock and out of view and then above and through the wood. *Sense of urgency.*
_______

----------


## bro

11 17 16

I'm on an *outdoor trip.* We're setting up a tent. Anti fossil fuel trip. Video shows a "pie in the face " of oil executive.  Rallying against "big coal". I am lying on *grassy* hill looking up at sky sunset with another DC. The DC *laughed at me* for having emotional reaction to the sunset.  Near this *grassy hill* is a camper/RV.  I am also in this camper/RV where a man and wife are with their very energetic family. Brooms and mops are falling on floor. Leave camper to go sit on *grassy field* (again). There is some sort of multimedia display on a big outdoor canvas screen (like a drive in theatre type). presentation has to do with climate change. There is an image of humanity hoisting a large translusent black "shield" or "dome" to blot out the sun and "cool" the earth, but we all know it doesn't work that way.
_________________
There is a map, on the map are sections of shaded colors representing the changing demographics of the US culturally. The previously uniform map is now shaded in certain areas indicated by a darker shade. Somehow this ties into the "far right" racial rhetoric of the current political dialogue and migration crisis in Europe.
_________________
I am in a *dark* glass room. *Afraid.* Why So afraid? Something is wrong.Putting scotch tape on the glass for a reason unbeknownst to me. Lucid. Look at *watch.* It's digital. I have analog IWL. Hm. Push light button. It does work, but strangely. Very dim. Digits profoundly blurry. _I have forgotten multiple details_  there is a sense of excitement. "Good to be back". I Am located in the small lot by the* house*. looking down the hill. *Houses* across the street don't look right. *Look more like "bunkers"* or tenemant houses that might be built into an arid hillside in middle east. Lights visible inside as it is night time, but it is also day time, somehow. This one marked by uncharacteristic stability. "Repeatedly waking up and not waking up and not waking up" _I may have been considering driving a car, but decided that it would be counsterproductive_. I am soon having a *sensation of sex*, somehow. Woke having to pee and also aroused (they seem to get confused).
____________________-
I am writing on monopoly money in the *dining room.* Not sure what writing. Dad's coming home. He'll be *angry*. I *confess* to him my deed. He feigns "taking it in stride". I *say the wrong thing* later and he lambasts me for "throwing away 150 dollars". He is *angrily* driving away next and I am suddenly in *driveway*. I feel the need to do something d*rastic a*nd begin running toward pool to jump in. Mom was trying to make sense of dad's behavior, again.
__________________
"There was also going to be a big *sleepover* with a bunch of folks" . Seemed to be sleeping in people's houses, waiting for the cue to drive and* pile in a car* a short distance to the festival once the music starts.
________________
Way up by cirrus clouds. There are those "tour caravans" "pulled by a golf cart somehow flying along at this *high altitude.* Silent, beautiful scene
___________________
Nonsense--> "Sort of political thing that I do. and appointing people to my "cabinet" (my addicted clients). One of the issues is that "one of the people is absent alot (reminiscent of real clients)" "I think that it would be good to confront the person to tell them that they have to "attend program and do program". This all seems to be happening on a hilly san francisco street. *Marijuana* ([size=8pt]herb[/size] legalization also depends on people's attendance of program 
____________
*"Cars* shooting straight up from the ground into *outer space"*

----------


## bro

11 18 16             WBTB

Going along in a hallway. Lucid. Alien monster sitting down with attractive woman. Trying to generate more visual. Tactile is okay. I can make the visuals flux a bit, it works, but not perfectly. I'm overly ambitious, I am fixated on seeing what this horrific alien thing is planning with this woman who seems enthralled by him. Feeling the floor. Soon I am in a dark hallway.  its sloped. limited visuals. tactile is good. next i sense I am on a stony mountainside. hardly any visuals. I run my hand along ground. Feel stone. I think "I want to put my hand in this stone". Nothing happens. I try again. Now my hand feels the stone "give" as if it were clay and is soon immersed in a sandy substance. "Going in an out of other scenes". A narrator too going on and on "talking about how someone has secrets and he is going to discover these secrets and we're going to see what it really is (?). I remind myself several times "There are no eyelids". (Because I find myself thinking that I can't see through my eyelids"). ---Scene at possible wedding venue.  Downstairs at what looks like that scene from 'sixyth sense " where the kid follows the baloon upstairs to a haunted closet. But I'm not upstairs. I'm observing, un involved, the first floor of this venue. I am looking at a semi circle structure sprouting up from the floor. It looks like it was the "beginning of a semi circle structured wall" but like someone gave up after hhaving constucted just a peice of the wall so the wqall only stands an inch or two high.

Earlier in the night            \/

Near *mom's office* outside *house*. Putting tape on the door outside. A sticky note above door post. Waiting for a message from estranged friend R Y who will be arranging trip to music festival. *S, A beautiful woman I know* who I went on trip with to festival is going to be on this* music festival* trip too and I look forward to sharing more time all together. Images of tent *cities a*nd sense of community. Planning to go off of my diet and "take week off"
_____________________________
Train dream. An old fashioned locomotive is barreling through the* forest*. Prisoner on train in sports dream, he's on top like a james bond type. There is a corrections officer in a small "podd/post" a little further down train who is *afraid* of prisoner and prisoner is playing* mind game* with officer
_____________________________
* floating* in locker room. Trying to unlock *locker*. There are keyholes, combination locks and other contraptions making* unlocking difficult.* Helping a fellow find his correct locker. Looking for my *old high school* locker.
______________________________-
tom cruise and wife in* mansion* are getting ready to put pressure on lawyers. they've been *badmouthed* or felt wronged in some way. images of mr. cruise and wife sitting by fire, leather armchairs, glass of wine, cigar.
______________________________
*Floating* in a* locker* room. There is a game, one of those maybe "foosball" table games going on on a 2nd tiered level of locker room. *floating* up near it. soon, there is a crowd clustered around it and people are shouting.  It is now an air hocker game perhaps. I am* afraid* that they will all be blocking exit and I won't be able to get out. *claustrophobic.*
________________________
Seemed to be in a bed against wall with *my old lava lamp* (don't have it any more) and wondering a very daily worry why people who come to program dose day 1 at our program and then leave (daily concern). Then a "Dream character and I, knwedgeable, "techy" took it all" (?)
_______________________

----------


## bro

WBTB

Dark space. *Erotic.* I have ability to generate the scene. In front of me I see *erotic* outlines of women. This is a *dark, sinister* fantasy. There are two women in particular. One is in a bathroom resembling  the one we have at home. The other I want to"bring in". Sense of *shame.*
____________________________
Mom is telling me *not to be too cheerful* at memorial service at estranged friend *JR's house.* I argue that maybe being cheerful is exactly what's needed. K from work is there and she is* carving a turkey*.  Soon I am *floating* by in the JR house a group of people near front door who I'm not going to say hi too because they are connected to JR. I am on my brother's back. He is *flying* superman style around what looks to be a combination of JR house and a wedding venue. He seems to be taking me for a "ride" My head is near many cieling protrusions and I have to have it dart left and right to avoid these lamps sticking out of cieling. I cannot see my brother but I am strapped to his back like a rocket as *he flies.* Soon *He flies* straight toward the ground. Now I am in control of my brother/rocket *flight*. No longer is it me who is riding along but it seems to be a small RC airplane or drone and *I am controlling it* from behind. This is an interesting game. Seems to be outside the wedding venue now, controlling this little plane doing loops and soaring around . Soon above a gas station. *Much activity* and families below. Lucid. Fly the RC plane into a car. No longer is it an RC plane, but it is something bad. I have this bad thing next to me in car. I think to myself "wow, just in case, let me make sure this is a dream". Look at *watch*. Indeed the hour markers are misshapen and off kilter. I sprint out of the car and try to duck for cover before what *happens next .*
____________

Earlier in the 11 19 night

There are *remains* that is found in the woods. But its not a big deal because its going to be picked up by authorities anyway. I'm thinking that "Wow maybe they're going to think we did it" But re assure myself.*Scared.* Have a flashlight. Shining it into the *darkness* on my street, but also it is combined with a *wilderness trail.* The* darkness* is almost "tacticle" it is "thick" like a curtain and* stifling*. I am grateful to my flashlight.
________________

Stephen la berge. When he looks at the s*peedometer* in his dreams he sees "400 mph" he *knows he's dreaming*. He jokes that in *WR* "I'd only drive 140 mph".
___________
There are images of *beach*. Identifying with older people. Beach city, Florida east coast. fighting the good fight here. I identify with the older folks, perhaps in this sunny beach side retirement communit*y. belonging*
_________
Putting papers on the kitchen table. Reminders for work. Seem to be leaving for work at 640 am to make it there by 7 am. but in reality i need to leave home by 540 am to make it there by 7 am. *strange that i would think i could leav*e at 640  Drawings on kitchen table.
_______
I am at work. it *looks a bit different*. Boss N blows past me after I try to sayhello. He *looks strained,* looks different. Someone has a work question for me. I don't have answer. I tell them to go see Nurse B who has answer. They do, I watch. The nurses station is l*aid out wrong, on wrong side* of building. Oh well.



*I'm beginning to pay attention not only to the Content but the Context of the dream...the narrative if you will, sometimes that is more telling* 
                                      "  I'm Out of control"
                                    " I'm guilty"
                                   "  I'm ashamed"
                                   "  luxury/importance"
                                    " belonging"
                                    " Game avatars (follow along type dreams)"
                                    "technical fascination"
                                     "Loss"
                                     "Afraid"
                                        "journeys/escapes"
                                       "pilgrimage"

----------


## bro

11 20 16

_Asleep by 10p, woke at 2-230 A with these two & back to bed. Again, waking up to pee 3 or 4 times a night.       Some have themes, others don't_
___________

* Looking for, fear*

In* kitchen*. Something's off. Lucid. Silence. There is an "animation/cartoonish" quality of the countertops and room., *looking for mom*. Worried about her still. Even though this is in my head, why can't I *find* her? Look outside. Bright day outside, looking for her outside. 
______________________
In *kitchen* again. This time again Things are "off". Lucid. I look at the clock on oven. It says "2G". Not much more to this one.  I am *aroused* begin playing with myself and wake up[size=8pt] (really!!!!.... of all the things to be done)[/size]
________________________

*Loss/Lack of belonging*

I'm with mom on a c*ollege campus.* She is short of breath. I don't want her going up these big hills. Think of just getting her in car and driving her on the paths, let the *campus* police come after me. Soon I am at *dark night party* on this* college campus.* I am out of place. Trying to dance, it's not coming to me. I care too much and I'm not with right people. I leave room for a minute to check phone and it *looks strange*. Not like in WR. Still I hear a muffled noisee (and in my head *despite hearing nothing* I beleive my dad has told me mom is in hospital again and to come quick). I re enter party room. *Everyone is gone*. I'm the last. Looking for my coat. It's very cold out. There are 1 or two people cleaning up that I try to converse with but they are cordial, but* curt with me*. Better be on my way

_________________________________

*Shame*_

I am *home.* Coming downstairs in middle of night. All of a sudden lights are on. *S from wor*k is there. I am running in my* underwear* passed. She is* laughing at me*. Family is there too, in disbeleif that I could be doing such a thing
__________________________

*Belonging/fear/loss*

I am in a* congregation.* Unknown location. People are passing around cup of wine. I skip the wine because I don't want to get sick from others. People ask how mom is. I tell them, but *feel protective.*
_______________________

"Something about resucitation" (self explanatory)
_________________________-
"Something about being bigoted. People are quick to judge the bigot"

----------


## bro

11 22 16
_
Reading Dream Yoga from Holecek and LaBerge, interesting bits_
_______________________
Semi lucid- I am looking up my *suburban stree*t toward top of hill. beautiful weeping cherry/willow trees lining street. Loud "thumping" from beyond the hill, beyond where I can see. I remind myself with a little *apprehension* that there are two choices, expect good or expect bad. I have the power to foster whatever emerges from behind that* hill.*
________________
With Colleague J on a nearby *suburban street.* He seems to be encouraging me, peptalk. There is a flea market *near where just the 7 11 should be.* The book store has all kinds of items that are Somehow related to other realms ( *obe, lucid dreaming, yoga, dream yoga)* J  (other j) old druggie friend is there too "talking me through" the different shop stands. S, mean girl from college is there too looking at offerings of the stands.
__________________-
There is a genocidal thing happening in Middle eastern country. (ISIL influence). These hideous people burn people alive and leave their charred black humanoid remains sitting like gargoyles on top of shelled building. I feel queezy seeing this. The "caliphate" takes pride in this.
___________________
I am in my *grandmothe*r's old (and long since sold) *apartment* in Montreal. Where her bathroom should be is a gym. perfect for me. I am doing calf raises. Bro and his fiance are in the hallway. bro's fiance gets on a scale. I tell her to come off it because "Nothing good comes of that".
___________________
My* back yard,* but somehow it isnt. There is a huge tenemant where my* house should be*. Somehow although this resembles home, its* not home*. There is trash falling out of the sky from high floors of tenemant. I am aware that this takes place in middle eastern country embroiled in war. *Fear* of things hitting me on their way down

----------


## bro

_Hope to get familiar with my most likely REM times. To this end, I'm ressurecting remdreamer.com device. The hope is that I am awoken somewhere within my REM periods so I can get a feel for the most likely times on a 10 pm to 5 am sleep schedule._

11 24 16      
*Semi Lucid* LD dream sign

Talking to someone about bringing something back from my *lucid dream*, a physical object. Having a wider convo about *lucid dreaming.* First, I am again in a kiosk, small shop, telling the clerk about my previous lucid dream "Not this one I'm in" but before, with a big man rolling down a hill. The clerk gives me name of a paper with a place on it. I think "I'll look *when I wake up*". Soon, I am again in a combination of a kiosk/apartment and find the same paper in my pocket. I can't wait to share this news with the deep dreaming folks. Can't really read it but am eager to. I know that on the paper is a place in England which specializes in *lucid dreams*. I realize that I have not yet woken, and feel some dissapointment in* knowing that on awakenin*g, the paper will likely no longer be in my pocket.

____________________

In SP again. after a few re-entry's Went into *full panic* mode. I had been napping in my bed late morning IWR. Two things struck me. The lights were on in room. I sleep with lights off almost always IWR. The clock said 400. last time I had looked it was two. Couldn't have really been that long. But most striking, everything looked "jellylike" around me and would vibrate with my breath. (In hindsight, this was already a lucid dream, a dream of my room, but too oncomfortable. I really didn't like this. Felt suffocated. (a deep seated fear) Instead of "going with it" I fought against it, screaming and thrashing. I forgot all my goals and readings about letting go with a gentle awareness and woke
_____________________________
There is a big storm coming. Sense of o*minous* cold weather. Just in time for work in the coming week. I look at the weather report and one of the days instead of saying "snow" or "blizzard" says "horror". 
_____________________________
Rushing/unprepared dream theme
    late in the morning but somehow also late in the evening. i have to *go to wor*k. this is strange. i  have to stop at work before they close. i have a d*eadline*, have to get over to the work city. *Have to go* somewhere 1st and stop at work or go stop at work, do something and then go to next place. lots of *pressure, l*ots of* urgency*.
_________________________________
school dream sign, embarassment, unprepared dream theme

I am in* classroom*, dark *classroom.* A guy is telling me "wow, you're a tough guy". I get angry but eventually say " I'll talk to you about this after class". other *class mates* are respecful. As I sit in class. no pants im wearing. old algebra teacher is teaching. ---         (scene change)          -- -I am sprinting around a parking lot.* looking for* car. think to myself. where are the keys? Need keys? Car is running. Where did i leave keys. if car is running, keys are in ignition.----I am *careening* through town in a car. I pull emergency brake. it works. creates smoke----(scene change) smoke converts to marijuana smoke. story of a man in germany who would smoke pot in public places and in elevators, scandalous.
___________________________
Technical fascination/logistic dream theme

I a *very* tight* kiosk. Tiny 7 11 type place.* so smal*l there are no cameras. they are taking you on your word that you paid for the food you said you did. I am trying to be nice and honest and pay for all but it seems as though they just don't care if you pay.

__________________________________

11/22/16 1123 16                      journey dream theme, trip dream sign

"In a big hall with a bunch o*f people*. Maybe a big youth *trip*. everyone's got luggage, backpacks. We are in a big dark passageway sloping downwards. Somehow, this big dark sloped hall ends in *cousin R and Z's basement.* My legs don't work. *I am too weak*. My family members are telling me "*don't get u*p, you'll get a [email protected]#$%^&*". I get angry that t*hey've "planted* that fear " in my head.  Cousin G empathizes since she has multiple sclerosis and can barely walk.
_________________-
Dream about my client (now incarcerated). He is really energetic, trying to give him peptalk to continue in his recovery. I am using him as the therapist, giving a "heart to heart"
_________________
I am *flying* along in a car like a scene from a movie. Someone hits button in the car and a parachute opens up and its like a "james bond scene". On the way down to the ground, Bond (or the person who represented him) would* jump* off the car w/ the 'chute and plummet toward ground and somehow the parachuting car would catch up with him further toward ground and then bond would *jump off* again and the parachuting car would have to catch him (the physics did NOT work) We are* floating* along closer and closer to ground. Bond seems to have turbines on his feet. *descending* over 1940's/1950's england where there are clearly bigoted signs. As we get closer to ground, it is clear that these are school fields with students playing soccer beneath. I wonder where we'll land. flying dream sign, technical fascination dream theme
_________________
*"Grandma E*. She is a part of narrative, didn't see her, but we were thinking about her." spirit dream sign
_______________
Squirrel/rat/guinea pig/mouse. Thinking about putting two* creatures in a cage/cr*ate. It feels cruel. Almost like an experiment to see how they will react, if they will eat or maul each other.    Animal Dream sign
____________________

----------


## bro

REMtrackASof112516.JPG11 25 16

_
Day 1 of REM tracking (Hope to collect as much data as possible to better plan efforts)

Device Detected REM  at  (1) 1245 AM  (2)    3:00 am   (3)   5:15 am                     (typical 1000pm to 515 am sleep schedule)_
_
Other notes: *During the strange awakenings, imagine raising the hand, the leg, use the senses. Stop fighting.
 Imagine. 

*Intentionally "waking" from a fading LD to a more vivid FA._

__________________________
We're going to be (cooking?) human meat made by dad, bro and me.
____________________
planning *music festival* at bonaroo. people are trying to figure out number of chairs needed. I tell the coordinators that "it's more like a *pilgrimage*, hardly anyone sits, most just walk and mingle. This conversation takes place along what appears to be future bonaroo setting (I've never been, but in the Dream reality it was like a large, *dark* flea *market.* market dream sign, belonging dream theme
________________________-
Above an enormous misty *chasm*. I am hanging on, trying not to let go.* Treacherous* below. I know that nurse B is nearby in a van. I have the inkling that soon I'll be in said van *playing with ma'self (what?!*). van is empty Nurse B asks me "how it went" and I tell her "okay" but the* auditors are coming* soon, so I can't be doing that.               fear dream theme, danger dream sign
_____________________
*College* campus. I am *airborne*. heavy Backpack on. *Soaring superman* style. Very vivid. Things in pocket. Trying to hold onto things *while flying*. Padding my pocket to make sure my wallet and keys, and money still in pocket while f*lying.* freedom theme, flying dream sign
____________________--
*Waterpark.* Mom and dad and others at entrance to *dark* water slide. They hand me a sandwhich and push me in. *Door slams shut* behind. Something's wrong, there's no water, just slight dampness. The slide is a dead end. It is wide at the top and* ends narrowly, underground* with *me crushe*d in at bottom of funnel at *most narrow pt.* There is a tiny window (looks like a basement window) about 2 inches square that *I scream* for help out of and a red button (the device cue?) for help that i push. (I am awoken by device).fear , trapped, theme and amusement park/trip dream sign
___________________
I am with a woman who appears to be S at work and the girl was very s*uggestive*. checkered floor, broken with big* dark chasms below* Surrealistic setting. Another large chasm, this time *pitch black*. Like S at work. We were looking for a private spot to engage in *sexual things*. Boss J is near and some female clients so I want to *get away.*  We find a place near janitor's closet near dark chasm.* Afraid to fall* off chasm but maybe S pretty woman will help me or the other females.              Danger, fear, embarassment and suggestiveness themes
__________________
narrative about a guy that's a nazi in mom and dad's old bathroom. A guy who was victim of nazi's is calling the nazi "fat" and making him feel bad about himself. (I am awoken by Device)
_______________
A guy gets rid of paper files and instead converts all the paper documents in an office to stone.
________________
SOmething about a guy who is grateful to have someone else who will siphon off the electric currrent. 
_________
a group of people hit it off but only in pairs. the hope was for them to all get along as 4 but only they could do it as 2 specific pairs
____________
client A is in a gas chamber.  but it looked like a giant portopotty (but not a portopotty, just the shape, like a giant, wide plastic container. A is breathing in *poison* chemical fumes for fun. another person in there is being formally *executed* in an official way. The executed person was turned into a glowing "ring" (hideous) that would spin and spin (almost like the power ring on the x box 360). The message here was how the nazis were resourceful in their use of corpses, crushing bones into powder for ponds, ferilizer, and skin for soap, lampshades, etc.      Fascination with devices theme
_____________
kramer from seinfeld and another goofy guy are trying to get into old de comissioned* helicopter* to be the ones to bring the convicted for his death penalty.        
__________
I am asking for help from T and D at work. I am *overwhelmed*. I tell them that I'll be running a certain group but that I need help with other tasks. *Overwhelmed* (very reflective of WR).
________
A lady is angry that she is woken up from REM period. She didn't get much sleep yet (This one made me laugh)
_______________

----------


## bro

11 26 16      _ 
Will track REM again tomorrow night 28 nov for day 2. With 2 weeks worth of data, should get an idea of most common REM  times given that I'm very consistent in my sleep times. I know this is no magic bullet, but I'm very excited about this.  My ultimate hope is to harness not only my later REM, but also REM periods earlier in the night. That opens up many possibilities._ 

__________________
Vague dream about people I went to*music festival* with Trying to to "take a step back" not push at them.    (belonging/loss theme)     
_____________
Asleep in a big* dark* theatre . There is a big movie. I tell people "The movie is a* big illusion*". It should be 3d but we are instead sitting in a 2d theatre. We await the 3d part to be fixed so we can watch movie properly. Suddenly, *we* are riding around big city in day time along a steel rail *suspended hundreds of feet* above streets (almost like a suspended roller coaster above a busy city). The rails seem to end on the side of an apartment building,* treacherously,* with us perched on end of rails ready to topple off.                 communal theme, danger DS, LD ds
______________________
Bruce Springsteen. Was in * terrible accident*. Blinded now. His security detail back in the day would give him two 20 dollar bills to put under a "hard hat type helmet" so he doesn't get take advantage of since he's blind. He rides around town in convertible.    
_____________________
Trying to* find right class* room in what looks to be my old elementary *school.* Worried about *being late fo*r class.   embarassment, unprepared d theme, school dream sign
____________________
Narrative about people letting extended family stay in their house wherever there is space.* Busy house*, Resembles cousin R and Z's house. Scenes of people *sleeping on couches a*nd down in *dark* basements where they are unlikely to be disturbed by others in house. sense of *communal* belonging. Somehow this is tied to an injured bruce springsteen.   communal dream theme
___________________
Later in the AM:   A* cat* is unable to survive in a stifling heat in region of USA. There is a narrator droning on about how the *cat* was not meant to live in this region. The region appears to be my WR street.  My viewpoint seems to be looking up from a buried point in the ground.   Animal DS
______________
I had relapsed. Not just now, but a few years back. so not all is lost. I am thinking about what it was like. I am nostalgiac a little but take it as a lesson learned.

----------


## bro

_Day 2 (11 28 16) REM tracking. Got cue at 1) 12:20 AM  2)   220 am 3      3 ) 440 am     Settled on 7 days worth to get a feel for my cycles

Time to abbreviate these.    (11 27- 11 28 16)
_


------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------
Prison 1) *Prison* dream. Floating in big *prison* amplitheatre. Who can I trust? They will *eat me alive.* Where to land? one of the high rows looking down. Can then see a*ttackers*. See old school friend ET. He has "turned" away from me. *Will not befriend me* here. (no) belonging dream theme, fear DS
________
Prison 2) *Floating* above sky scrapers, near part of *prison.* "counter ops" teams on rooftops. They make sure that no inmates or onlookers are jamming security systems. technical fascination theme, out of control dream sign (floating)
__________
Prison 3) Big drive in movie screen in a big city.* Prison* theme is being projected on big screen. Team of technicians taking care of screen next to it   technical fascination theme,
__________
Prison 4 ) Guards in a *prison* unlock the interior doors. It is a "*cruel* tease" They let *inmates* very close to front door, but not out all the way.      danger, fear dream theme, trapped dream sign



 ----------------------------------------------
_____________-------------------------
Airplane 1 ) An onlooker sees slow moving jumbo *jet* surreal "fishtail" whilst airborne. (like an overpowered RWD car might). Edges ever c*loser to the ground.*technical fascination theme

Airplane 2) Being in an *airplane as it slams* down hard and needs to take back off again, wheels don't really work.    technical fascination theme
*_____________________*
*----------------------------------*



Diving into our swimming pool, murky, green, going to *slam into side*. (Cannot dive IWR)     danger DS
*Grandma* E's house. *Spirits* are up there. *Scary*  memorial service, candles. mom here now. mom not cleaning up. she feels need to justify it. i tell her leave it to me. try to help where i can. help uncle. hard time for them.  spirit ds
____________________________

Soon outside near tennis court, summer time. I am driving in reverse up a *narrow s*tone lined  lane. congested street. I am looking through rear view as cars in front of me (facing me head on as i slowly go in reverse r*ush me, honk at me,* get angry)       shame DS, on a trip DS 
______
Trump administration. they crack down on cannabis. talking to mom about my use of cannabis.Tell her it is miracle plant for some. Flashback to a (d*ream memory) of picking up the pip*e again.    shame/regret ds

----------


## bro

_Without_  the device, wound up waking at (end of REM periods, is my hope) *(1) 1220 AM,*  (2) 215  (3) *445* naturally. Very surprised as to how the times matched precisely the night prior. A couple more days of this. Should the pattern hold, then I hope to use these times as induction opportunities during the week

11 29 16  
_______             Very l*ow leve*l awareness
 big party.* big version* of our house. looks like mansion.  people are *banging on door*Bring people drinks .*not like the real house*. guests arriving. Cousin *waiting for me* to open door. Many cars pulling in. Call ma and pa, "help with party!. Tried to hide. *weak awareness that this isn't typica*l, none of this matters. someone on *back lawn* in car. I am in *driveway.* Get into car quick. Strange cars in driveway. Drive away quick, *this isn't real, so let me blast into house next door, get away* Wake.      belonging dream theme, driveway/house ds
_________

School 1) Where's my *class*? Old elementary *school.* Tell teacher I'm in *wrong class* ("algebra 4"!!). Emotional, religious programming. I call this out. person stutters. other person tries to *embarass* her. other girl "indulges in herb" but is *non judgemental*. Where's *my class?* begin to enjoy class, *everyone screaming* at each other  "like my clients or like jerry springer or maury pauvich (great). *Who's parking my car?* *Where's my car?* unprepared, lost dream theme, school ds, belonging dream theme

School 2)      *High school*, Crowded hallway. MH old friend is there.
M. H's* look changes* as I look. Strange. Has cancer, chemo caused no hair.  Makes sense?. "But why am I back in *high school"*? "I often dream about this, these kinds of situations".? Little cafe in the *HS.* "Why is there a cafe in the *high schoo*l"? It wasn't here when I was there back then.  People sitting  at designated tables. Girl in cafe talks about her weight. Don't want to hear it, try to get her to be quiet. Try to lift self up onto ledge. I'm too *wea*k. E*mbarassed*.shame ds, character fascination dream theme



A full color *Tiger* outside ma and pa window. Yell to warn them. *Tiger* is somehow suspended in air. Screen on window. Yell to ma and pa "get in this room". Feels more fortified. *fear* danger d theme, animal ds,  

________
Family is up on a balcony on a beautiful *lush green* estate. taking care of fictional very disable family member. Fenced in high up roman platform. Family is talking finances. bad vibes in fam. My face twitches, someone *snarkily remark*s "Yeah that's right" Flashback to dream memory. Two men, as a sign of their affection for each other, *masturbate onto stone platforms* on this estate, with the goal of locating where the other did the deed .shame d theme, nature ds
______
*S, the one I can't have,* is helping me get a grimy shirt off. *She's tender* with it. O, her best friend is there too. He seems to be friendly and *non judgemental* at the nasty shirt. belonging dream theme, seductiveness ds

----------


## bro

11 30 16

REM at : 1) _(Missing this info)_ *2) 315am    3) 5am*
 


House 1)    I am in a *house.* People clustered around TV. Old classmate ET holds polaroid camera toward tv. I Yell at him and try to show proper technique. He seems* hurt.* I immediately *regret.* I have remote for TV. Group clustered *looks to me* to work the remote, I mess up.              belonging, regret, shame D Theme, House DS

______
House 2) I am in same *house, kitchen* islands. I am hiding behind kitchen island. *Holiday* dinner. family at long table. My *pants opened u*p. Hiding and* trying to zip* them up.* Embarassed.* holiday dream sign, shame dream theme

______
Work 1) My little client is back at clinic. Technically he is off the program and we can't medicate him but he still insists on going to group, rare. I catch him in hall and tell him he can't medicate. He says "I know" and runs back upstairs for group therapy.

____
Work 2) Boss O tells me *client is in the house.* Waiting for me. Soon, I am Sitting in *mom's med office*. Client from work. The loud, rambunctious, yet friendly and not intimidating one, is sitting in there with me. I tell her "Look, it's nice to* have you here* but now you need to let me focus on the person who had appointment.      house dream sign, "out of control" dream theme
_____

Work 3) Client does not want counselor S as her counselor. 
______

Work 4) Clients are sitting in circle.  They are sharing a pouch of "Capri' sun". They are doing it in a way that is NOT sanitary, transmitting diseases. Some get fed up and leave. The last few have no confidence. Stick around, and get addicted to drugs. (which one?)

----------


## bro

12/1/16     

*Late WBTB 12 2 day (Took day off anyway) (on couch)*


A forum member from years past has let me sleep in his house, lucid. This is nice.I will sleep under his bed in the *basement*. Anxious that his bed *might collapse* on me, but remember no danger can fall upon me. Go to bed there. Sense of comradery, brotherhood in LD's, that he might very well be LD'ing above me. I am happy for him, I "fall asleep". I wake into a* car.* I am sleep in back seat. My dream eyes are closed. Open them. In front on unknown large  *house/mansion,* looking out from car I just awoke from. Night time. Look at *digital clock* on dash, jumbled digits. Soon, I look out the front windshielf of car. No longer is car in mansion *driveway,* but is on a *highway at night*, see red brake lights. Try to imagine synthesizing an object in front of* car*. No luck, see faint outline of a "yacht"or large boat  "wake" into a Non lucid dream with my father being quite unkind. It is a* holiday* dinner. He has back injury (True IWR). He is making all kinds of remarks. I am firing right back. He is *humilating* me, I am humilating him. It feels *awful*. Bro's *fiance* is there. *I want to explain* my and my father's history to her. Soon, it doesn't matter, I am in *basement* where old college friend MK is dancing with others. Very uncharacteristic of him. Lucid. Decide to go streaking through this *basement* dancing party. Sense of* embarassment*, still. "Wake" again into dark night version of my room. Fear. Light on in my closet (I WR there is no light in my closet) Why? Heart goes fast. I see distorted glowing face as if part of a "baloon" as I peek around corner. I yell "out" "F- off!" as an effort to get this scary image away. I feel IWR (possibly) my man parts "contort" violently as a result of *fear.* I decide it's best to wake up to make sure I hadn't (re ) injured anything while asleep, it takes effort to wake, series of FA's until I get to WPR. Technical fascination D theme, Embarassment dream theme, naked dream sign, fear dream theme, holiday dinner dream sign, belonging dream theme, regret dream theme
___________________
12/1/16 earlier in the night

Semi LD-I am outside o*f dark mansion* near where my home should be. I am alone seated around what looks to be a screened in porch off from house. Empty plates of food. Lonely. See what looks like estranged* friend (S)* (Can't have her) walking in the mansion.  She's going from room to room. Decide I want to be inside *the house*, near her. As I get close to house. There are group of *students* in a branch of the house, can see through window, engaged in some craft activity (looks like "Alchemy") It is a miniaturized hallway of house, I try to get through that part of house *without disturbing* their alchemy. I get stuck in doorway. I examine setting for co*mmon dream signs t*hat might reccur since this is a* common dream thing.* wake  house dream sign, mansion ds, lonely dream theme, embarassment (trying not to disturb dream theme)
___________________

*Fictional girl* sits down next to me. room of *our house*. Hoping she'll be nice to me, but she's not. Part of scene where a person is in a very awful situation. (girl?  *Victim** has mouth open with one leg of chair in* it (could it have been me?) (probable imagery bc/ I read about medieval tortures, big mistake) Carbon monoxide (I think) is "forced in). Images of person's mouth fastended with duct tape around what looks to be an exhaust pipe. I am *floating* around the room. o*ut of control.* People are passing around a "carbon monoxide cake". We are all laughing about it. floating dream sign, out of control dream theme, fear dream theme
_____________________

Sitting around a *summer camp* picnic table. *Boss J* is there with others, tell me in front of others "You look tired, really bad, gaunt and pale" . I have some sort of awful pride here, followed by shame, embarassment (like I was in throes of anorexia again)
shame d theme, nature ds, boss ds
_______________
In a city. Disabled person in a motorized chair. Stormtrooper (star wars type) standing next to person, somehow has influece over person. ...Strong dangerous acid (actual acid, not the drug) is present. Perhaps the person in chair had disease where hydrocholric acid in stomach eats the whole body slowly.  
_________________        

*Trying to find* mom and dad in a big club or festival somewhere. They had met with a person I know who's political views will not agree with their own. Image of them meeting him in a parking lot of large luxury hotel. They are no longer with him. It will be a wild goose chase to* try to find* ma and pa, don't know *where to start.*lost someone d theme, extravagant hotel/house ds
__________

Someone close to me was *doing something* I *really* didn't like. In no uncertain terms I told this person to *stop.* out of control DS

----------


## bro

12 2 16                    _ I might venture a theme here:__ "Out of control"_[/color]

I am in a movie theatre.  guy is sick, coughing, try to avoid him to p*rotect mom.* Strangely shaped. Blinking red lights. "Wake" into my bed. Mask is still on, tear it off ""wake" Say to myself "okay, still asleep, but the device will keep blinking lights until i wake to switch it off, so i need to wake now . I have some SP and need to visualize "tearing " myself out of SP and to wake into waking state for it to happen. 

__________
Truck is bouncing to a stop. in crowded* village.* *I observe it.* Then I am there, while coming to a stop, the truck has taken off sides of houses. I look at damage retracing the truck's path*. Road transforms* to boardwalk, rafters above.  I am *floating* through rafters "people try to take my money".* Family sits* around table, wooden gazebo on boardwalk. I *float* down. Look below railing, not much there. Say I want to go up there. Lucid (And I look up to a rectangular porthole in ceiling. *Float* up there. *Float* into large cavernous wood paneled room. Still *floating* toward ceiling. Look down. 20 feet or so below is an *attractive woman i*n a rolling chair. I try to float down to her to* make love*. Cannot quite get there. Can't reach her! I "wake" into semi lucid non visual solely erotic experience, with physical sensations technical fascination (the truck) dream theme, floating dream sign, out of control dream theme, erotic dream sign, extravagant architechture dream sign 
________________

*Driving fast,* highway.* cop* has pulled someone over. then *cop* is up on my bumper. *cop* disappears. my car is flying *off road, tumbling*. Doesn't really matter though, *I'm observing.*Highway dream sign, out of control dream theme 

___________________
I am in *religious* house in familiar town. I am* floating* above crowd trying to "*float* down" (again). They are about to start a service. How will they start service with* me obnoxiously floating?* The high priest *mocks me* in front of others. "Show that you really have a son" (I don't IWR). This* angers* me. He holds up a glass cup (Can only guess what he wanted me to do). He infers that I need to "Attach the reviews of professors" to *show that I'm "a good perso*n". I mock him right back and the c*rowd* begin to chant *in my favor.* Shame dream theme, floating dream sign, belonging dream theme
_______________

A prominent beautiful*female* spouse of politician is *digging her heels into a man* who has his back to her. He is looking over a railing down at crowd below (possibly the religious crowd) They *both* seem to be *enjoying*, believe it or not. erotic dream theme
_________________

On a familiar h*illy suburban street* near where I buy food. I, nice client where I work is there. For some reason I have my foot sticking out into street. S*he warns me* to pull foot back to side where I am *not in danger*. Soon I am in a house with clients in that *same town.* suburbia dream sign, protection dream theme
_____________

Stayed in *hotel* room with people from work. Wind up re*lieiving myself everywhere. Embarassed*. Boss T is soon near, all of us around table. Co worker J nearby too. Boss T tells me "Y*ou're the star* of the show, all dressed up" And I say "oh, come on" (apparently all was forgiven from previous portion of dream where I had some sort of awful gastrointestinal embarassment)   (Great....just great)
_______________shame/embarassment dream theme, belonging dream theme

Observing a firetruck weave its way through very *crowded village* streets. The firetruck simultaneously changes scale to a train, which I am now playing with as if it were one of the "model villages".   technical fascination dream theme, village/town/suburb dream sign
_____________

*Boss E* is in a big uphill hall way. A quiet w*ork reception*/party of He is trying to lift bowling balls up . I try to eagerly help him to get in*/stay in his good graces.* He f*eigns* appreciation. I tell him I'm going slow because "Although I'm young, don't want to injure my back". He's on board with that. W*ish i could do more* to help him.   not good enough dream theme/shame, elaborate hallway/achitechture (sloped) dream sign
____________________

* Driving real fast* on highway. Because I took meds that sedate me, want to get home before they take effect. but also want to *stop at market.* Getting *lost* on way. Look *unfamiliar* suburb. Park. Ask co worker to drive me up* big hill* to save time. she parked at bottom of hill too so no time saved if she drives me up.  urgency dream theme, market dream sign, fast driving dream sign
_________________ 

Loud* fire alarm* going off in house. Flashing lights in house (part of lucidity cue). Very predictable rythym. I am *in bed,* Very bright flashes. *Worried about mom* and dad exiting house, they'll get out ok.     fear for family, protector dream theme
_______________

Older --- Going through *high school*. Hallways open up in strange shapes and ways. As if the *high school* was designed as a modern museam of *architechture.* I go down a hall, turn around, come back the other way high school and architechture dream signs

----------


## bro

12 3 16     *Mid morning WBTB* 

I am in SP. Initial instinct is to* panic* . Take it easy. You've been here. Breathe. Focus on breathing. Flashes and lights.  Sensation of movement. Sensation of being "torn" with something wrapped around my head. Ride it. observe it. When will the dream come? It's taking long. Be patient Faint outline of my r*oom i*n front of me. Wait, if my eyes are closed, how do I see room?   Lucid. Imagine my limbs. It works. Rub my hands together. This also works. Beautiful. Now relax. I'm upstairs. The *hallway* looks "cartoonish". I note the inconsistencies. Things aren't exactly where they should be. Dream fades a few times. Bring it back. Eyelids give me  trouble. Remember pete's old advice, remember there "are no eyelids". I will go downstairs. I yell "anyone here?" no answer. I try to expect a few different things. My old boss (who was profoundly verbally abusive, to face her), or family.. No one's here. I'm in kitchen. Kitchen's smaller than I recall. Look outside from window. Very bright day. see backyard. lush grass. The pool is open. seems temperate. Items on counter. I recall my *goal of "altering an object*". See some salt and pepper shakers, try to find something more suitable. I get distracted and think of examining the outside, specifically the cars, to see what might be out front. begin losing the lucid dream and waking into a "void" and then into sort of HI of many books. Hard to describe. Seems as if there are countless stacks of books "squirming" and shape shifting like a game of tetris in a very "trippy" way in a dark library, It is possible I had involvement but I'm not sure (more like a "dreamlet"). The emotion here was "do the right thing" and in this state I took it to mean that when my family member visits later today, to fight the instinct to "Avoid" and instead "embrace" house ds, backyard ds, floating ds

__________

Earlier in evening
_______________
friend JR's mom have a neice/ nephew. trying to teach me how to carry. Takes place in* Grandma E's old house*.  neice/nephew has  *skin disease w*here skin will come off if you carry her wrong. I am about to pick her up and carry her but friend JR's mom stops me. Night time. Looking out front of house. Friend JR's mom takes neice down the steps front of house and out of view to the side.   spirits/grandma dream sign, shame d theme, belonging (lack thereof) dream theme

_________________________
I am f*loating* in large cyclindrical room. Talking with *dr. technical*. (I didn't see him, but "felt" him present) We are talking (of all things) about *Nazi* Germany. I talk about how the dictator was able to turn an entire nation (continent) against a few groups. Discuss his speeches. Convey that he must have connected with the people in an awful way. Suddenly there is a* room of people below* me/around me *(deep dreaming* members?) *I've upset people* (maybe members here?) and *feel terrible*. I try to quickly clarify that I am coming from place of fear. In no way do I praise what happened there (I wouldn't be here had my* grandfather* not gotten out in time). But merely commmunicate that the power of the "word" can be used to bless or destroy. I would always hope to do the former.   dreaming ds, floating ds, shame dream theme, out of control dream theme

________________________
*Floating* around mall. *floating* around our house. with the knowledge that i have observers. I am *holding onto mom*. Want to set good example to observers to show how to *protec*t loved one.  protector dream theme, floating ds, house ds

----------


## bro

12 4 16
I am nearly certain I was lucid last night, I just wish I could recall, disapointing![/b]
_______________

I am watching a drawn picture come to live. a *teacher* teaching in a *classroom* 515 am  school ds
_______________
Bro and fiance in convenience *store* trying to help me figure out food. They are reccomending nutrition conscious foods.
[i]   store ds, body image/shame dream theme
____________
Verbatim: 
"Situation where women are talking about what it was like to *date someone* with big drug problem. from a positive woman's perspective of all this, that the fact that-- it always occurs in the head first, there's kind of a review that when you help people eat healthy things and then *not such healthy t*hings"  romantic (?) dream theme, body image/ shame dream theme

----------


## bro

*Will compile the REM times fully and try to chart them once I finish tracking* 

12 5 16 
_________________-

*College campus*. There with mom and bro and dad. We are walking around. Looked like bro's old *university*. *University* is building new buildings.* scam.* because the new buildings are being built (similar theme to Svitlana's ongoing construction dream!) just because the* college* can offer /bill for more services with more buildings. college dream sign, bad/up to no good dream theme
___________________

I a lobby of some modern large building. There are vending machines in this lobby. My clients are nearby. They are asking me for money. Family member near. They get asked for money too. Irritating.

________
Water dream. Beach dream. *Water is dirt*y. Not sure in what way.   danger, insecutiy dream theme
_________
Images of house near shore. Someone talking about what it would be like to have house on shore, *danger*s of having house there are being "discussed". *Dangers inland too*. Narrator talks about a *boat barelling toward s*hore at night as a "close call" one subject of this narration had. would i accept help from family to finance the house? (of course!)       romanticized life dream theme, danger dream theme
___________

----------


## bro

12 7 16                                    *  300*am awakening with recall.* 420* awakening with recall
_______________
“Travel dream”....forgotten =(   

_____________________
“Something about scaling a tree. Explaining to someone how to Shimmy up it slowly”nature ds

______________________


Dad's old summer c*amp.* A real “*free love*/hippie” kind of place. My viewpoint is *observing* this camp from an aerial view. A commenter, somewhere near my consciousness talks about how “t*imes have changed*, everyone's more uptight now”.nature, camp ds, observational type dream narrative theme
________________________


Version of *work*. Client giving me real hard time. Told client I need to take break. She gets very mad.  *Fictional “break room”.* Work mates sitting indian style on ground. Everyone ding *mindfulness meditations*. Even Nurse B. *Should I sit near* her? I think “There's no way I could deal w/ that client without these* meditations!”*.      social aprehension dream theme, altered work dream sign
_________________

How to get someone else to come to come to concert. Someone that I might want  more, than the person I've asked.    (exact paralell to WL)

----------


## bro

_Pretty exhausted from recording throughout the night.
Looks like during the week, my best shots at LD induction lie of course around 430 AM, but also (From most to least likely) :a little after 300am, around 200 am, and around 1230 am Time to sleep naturally for a bit. Then I'll play around with this!_

12 7 16

On bus. Going to new h*igh schoo*l. bad area. I *won't know anyon*e. I think my friend L goes there now. She's nice, she'll be a friend. *School* in view. Outdoor "cages" visible,* fitness e*quipment. They look much *stronger than me* & *I don't like working out publicly.* Principal welcomes us.     body image shame theme, school dream sign, unprepared dream theme
____________________
Bro wedding. I *have no "best man" speech*. cake in hallway. cousins are there. Room off wedding room is a "lab room". with microscopes around picnic tables. *I keep "slipping"* under the table and bumping into nurse B across from me, it's *embarassing*! Sit still man!     out of control dream theme, unprepared  dream theme
______________

Verbatim (gibberish) "Kind of a merry go round where each side will be shown to onlooker and every once in a while it will rotate and each side was a side that stirred some actions on the sides of it. people saw it rotating. A Collection. " "Employees and chairs"
__________________

Verbatim: More detail on how clients will be presented to the doctor and how this will impact the clients coming in for intake" work ds

----------


## bro

12 8 16       

*Semi lucid.*  A room of  house.* Arousa*l. This sexual scenario is very *unsettling*. I know it's w*ithin my own head.* With every "hesitation" I have in this experience, the dream  "pauses" as if waiting for me to *feel "okay"* with what was playing out . With all the karma reading recently, I worried a little about negative karma to others from this dream


____________________________________
Work. *Altered work place.* Curly hair client is rolling way t*oo fas*t down hall in wheelchair. She's got a broken leg (When did that happen?) She's rolling toward bathroom. Try to get nurse's attention to have her helped in bathroom. Checking a ...mailbox?...on wall.
altered work ds, danger ds, out of control dream theme


_________________________________
I am looking for bathroom in underground metro station. I am in bathroom. *Rushing.* Then out on train platforms. Where is my *train?* I hope I didn't *miss it* while in bathroom.* I'm lost.*unprepared, lost d theme, rushing dream theme


__________________________
mini motorcycle, folds up. Interesting to me. Scooter is parked _both_ within my house. Dad is dissaproving of my fiddling with bike.  Soon I park it at old high school parking lot when space open.technical fascination dream theme, interesting device dream sign, high school dream sign, shame dream theme


_____________________________
I'm falling through the ice. Dark glacier. How will I *get out*? There's nothing to grab onto. Will slip under. *No one will find me* out on glacier at night. What if *I fall in*, will it hurt or be quick?danger ds, isolation dream theme


________________
*Police officer* is driving over short concrete barrier to get to other lane of *highway*. The *lanes* are merging anyway but he is impatient and cuts in quick. highway ds


_______________
"Something about outer space"/planets/capsules technical faascination dream theme

----------


## bro

_
I'm trying to find that balance. Last weekend was a set of LD's that blew me away. And felt "effortless", versus these snippets of lackluster "not quite lucids" for which the effort felt exhausting. Mind is a tricky, unpredictable thing I am reminded. One guess I venture is sleep deprivation. I hadn't slept as much before these attempts, than the ones last weekend. Trial and error!  12 9 16_


*Semi lucid*- *Floating* above a big room. Frustrating. Gymnasium. Some folks way below. Can't make them out. Very little control. The thought of science fiction comes to mind. I try to synthesize an impossible item as* i float.* Soon I am near "ground". Scared. The ground is a "mush" and I know as soon as I contact it, it will* gobble me up,* *suck me in.* I get pulled in like *quicksand.* *attractive women* walk by watching me. I remind myself no harm can come to me as the quicksand seals off my mouth and nose (yikes) ( I think I emerged somewhere but I don't remember) floating ds, out of control ds, danger s, erotic d theme
________


*Semi lucid-*  can't see through my "eyelids" in this one. Remember that I have no eyelids in dream. I'm looking down at my feet. Wearing skis. This is strange though that I'd find myself here, haven't been skiing in a long time. See the snow below, but can't "look up" to see what's in front of me. 
_______


*Semi lucid* I'm in SP and or/ a very shallow lucid experience.  (Probably was already dreaming...Gah! Wake up man!) I'm *floating*. Feel like I'm tipping over and flipping, *floating* in my room (in hindsight, good sign!) but My ear hurts (I had earplugs in and one was irritating my ear cannal  Can't get into the dream, just can't get in, too focused on my hurting ear. floating ds
__________


Semi lucid?"A dark one in which I was aware, in a city"
__________


* (possible semi lucid)*
Looking down in cabinet in *kitchen*, below food I move aside is a *Hidden vault* below. *I know that with my will, I can get the door to that scary vault far below to slam shut.* The opening and closing of the *scary* door is "tied" to my fear of it. hidden passsage d sign, scary dream theme
____________________


Looking for a bathroom. there are little* bathroom* pods in this building structure. Someone has placed a *person to take a nap,* within the *toilet seat* of one of the bathrooms/porta potties. Awful. bathroom, unsanitary ds
_____________________


10 or so  fireman's poles affixed to outside of a big glass structure. This structure has a "glass core"/sphere filled with candy, 40 or 50 feet across. This glass sphere structure filled with candy is part of a stomach of a "powerful being".* Others and I land* on ground below at* night time*. Disturbing.   comradery/belonging d theme (this might be stretch) 
_______________________


I'm near old friend T's house*. on a trip.* I am driving a ford van. There is a man in car with me. I *want him to leave*. Be clear with him. tell him* headed to see my friend* nearby and then headed home and he needs to *leave my van.* We are passing railroad crossing.  trip dream sign, intrusion/danger dream theme

_______________________

I'm in *my room.* Bed is up against old wal*l. Computer desktop* on the wall. Trying to log in, trouble logging in.  
_____________________


*In mansion*. Doctor P and Boss N are in front of me. Boss N tells me he is *proud of me*. Doctor P picks me up above his head.* feel safe*. Runs with me "like airplane" down an "infinity hallway". *Turns into a race* with another father-holding-child-above- head- & running next to us. Race ends at a solid tile wall with *showers and urinals*. We stopped just in time.  approval, belonging dream theme, unsanitar bathroom/facility dream sign, irregular house ds
___________________


I'm in a *dark house* unfamiliar. *Solo sexual* activity. Someone from fam will be coming into* uknown house t*o find me out. I don't really care. unfamiliar house ds, erotic d theme

----------

